# ****2013-2014 Missouri Hunting Thread****



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Figured I'd get this started since bow season is just over a month away. Does anyone have any bucks on their hit list yet? As of right now I only have one. I think EHD and rifle season took out all my big ones from last year. 

Here's a pic of the buck I hope to encounter.....


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

I have to check a cam down by Truman next weekend to see. Also going to move a stand and place a camera on a piece of urban ground we hunt around KC. Never had a cam on the KC ground for the 10 years we have hunted it but always kill nice bucks there. Didn't have any loss of deer on the southern property but didn't have to move far away to see it.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Hopkins said:


> Figured I'd get this started since bow season is just over a month away. Does anyone have any bucks on their hit list yet? As of right now I only have one. I think EHD and rifle season took out all my big ones from last year.
> 
> Here's a pic of the buck I hope to encounter.....
> 
> View attachment 1726507


He would work for me.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

What's the closest town to Truman where you hunt? I'm from down around there. Right now I actually live in Raytown and was thinkin about maybe hunt some of the public up here but thought it would always be real packed. I'm going to be doin another cam pull in about two weeks so I hope that guy is still there and maybe some more decide to roam in.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm headed to Tombstone Creek Outfitters oct. 28-nov.1. I know Paul and crew have been sending me updated trail cam pics throughout the summer and there are some studs cruising around there. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

mathewshootr said:


> I'm headed to Tombstone Creek Outfitters oct. 28-nov.1. I know Paul and crew have been sending me updated trail cam pics throughout the summer and there are some studs cruising around there. Can't wait!!!


Well good luck to you sir, I hope you stick a big one!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope either my buddy or I stick a big one too. If not. The experience alone will be worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Hopkins said:


> What's the closest town to Truman where you hunt? I'm from down around there. Right now I actually live in Raytown and was thinkin about maybe hunt some of the public up here but thought it would always be real packed. I'm going to be doin another cam pull in about two weeks so I hope that guy is still there and maybe some more decide to roam in.


Edwards. Seen a few nice deer down there and my dad had a place he hunted over by Climax Springs that he had pics of nice bucks and killed a really nice 8 that probably went in mid 130's. Never had pics of that deer though. I am hunting a place about 2 miles from Raytown city limits.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

redcarpet said:


> Edwards. Seen a few nice deer down there and my dad had a place he hunted over by Climax Springs that he had pics of nice bucks and killed a really nice 8 that probably went in mid 130's. Never had pics of that deer though. I am hunting a place about 2 miles from Raytown city limits.


Good ol' Edwards and Climax Springs, I know those places pretty good. I grew up in Warsaw so that's just right down the road. I didn't even know there was a place that close, that's cool though. Since its so close to the city does it get pretty busy?


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Hopkins said:


> Good ol' Edwards and Climax Springs, I know those places pretty good. I grew up in Warsaw so that's just right down the road. I didn't even know there was a place that close, that's cool though. Since its so close to the city does it get pretty busy?


Nope. Private ground. 2 of us hunt it. 10 acres.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

redcarpet said:


> Nope. Private ground. 2 of us hunt it. 10 acres.


Ahhhh, smart man! You ever tried out or heard about Lone Jack hunting area?


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

September 15th... Can't wait!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

square_dancer said:


> september 15th... Can't wait!


heck yeah!!!!!


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Hopkins said:


> Ahhhh, smart man! You ever tried out or heard about Lone Jack hunting area?


PM sent. Lone Jack gets busy. You should try for a managed hunt next season @ Blue and Gray Park or James A Reed.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

redcarpet said:


> PM sent. Lone Jack gets busy. You should try for a managed hunt next season @ Blue and Gray Park or James A Reed.


Some buddies and opted for for the muzzle loader hunt a James A. Reed this year. Did the late bow hunt at Longview last year. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hunting all over Kansas City on the Kansas an Missouri sides. I just figures out I was gonna hunt Missouri last week and set 2 cams out yesterday around cowgill and one in lees summit


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm way behind d schedule. Just getting my mineral licks going today.


----------



## nixey26 (Aug 31, 2010)

im from independence (fort osage area). i have a few spots around the river here, but mainly hunt my lease up around the bethany area.!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a couple spots here in the Liberty area only got one cam out hope to have a good season this year. Would like to find couple more pieces to check out and aquire permission


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Henrycountykid said:


> I'm way behind d schedule. Just getting my mineral licks going today.


Man you better hope you already know where you want your stands to go if you plan on hunting opening day! You better get those up sooooooon!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

It would be pretty awesome to have a lease or even somewhere close to hunt. I have to drive 2hrs to get to all my hunting properties but in total I have close to 500 acres of private land to hunt on, not all one piece. But since your lease is in Bethany then you have to drive close to that also.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

easton400 said:


> I have a couple spots here in the Liberty area only got one cam out hope to have a good season this year. Would like to find couple more pieces to check out and aquire permission


Isn't getting permission one of the hardest things to do?! Are you gunna try to do it this close to season or wait tell next year?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone else have any pics of bucks they're after this year?


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Season is sneaking up on me! I only have one place to hunt and it is 10 acres. I was hoping to secure some new spots this summer and just didn't get to it. Maybe I can find something in the next week or two.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

affe22 said:


> Season is sneaking up on me! I only have one place to hunt and it is 10 acres. I was hoping to secure some new spots this summer and just didn't get to it. Maybe I can find something in the next week or two.


Can't hurt to ask. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning Bump


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a couple nice ones here around mexico. anybody close to mexico?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a couple nice ones here around mexico. anybody close to mexico?


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Hopkins said:


> Figured I'd get this started since bow season is just over a month away. Does anyone have any bucks on their hit list yet? As of right now I only have one. I think EHD and rifle season took out all my big ones from last year.
> 
> Here's a pic of the buck I hope to encounter.....
> 
> View attachment 1726507


I just blew this picture up for a closer look and the bases are crazy on this deer. Keep us posted if you get more pictures.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

bowfisher said:


> I just blew this picture up for a closer look and the bases are crazy on this deer. Keep us posted if you get more pictures.


I sure will! I haven't checked my cams since I got this one so we'll see what happens. 

This is him last year about a year ago:


----------



## MOGC (May 17, 2013)

My son and I will be hunting in elk country...


----------



## johnairforce (Nov 25, 2009)

I am finally able to get back home and do some hunting this year. I am stationed out in California and everything has lined up perfect. My brother has hooked me up with some land one of his friends own. I will be back for the second bow season, only down side is I will not have any pre-season prep done. I will hang stands and cameras the first day i get there. Regardless, beats hunting blacktail here in California.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

johnairforce said:


> I am finally able to get back home and do some hunting this year. I am stationed out in California and everything has lined up perfect. My brother has hooked me up with some land one of his friends own. I will be back for the second bow season, only down side is I will not have any pre-season prep done. I will hang stands and cameras the first day i get there. Regardless, beats hunting blacktail here in California.


I feel ya man! I was in the army and didn't get to really hunt for 6 years; I got to hunt a week here and there but that was maybe twice. It sucks for sure! How long has it been for you?


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I hunt Bethany and Kansas City. I have some nice bucks on cam but dont know how to post them from my phone.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> I hunt Bethany and Kansas City. I have some nice bucks on cam but dont know how to post them from my phone.


What phone? You use tapatalk?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> I hunt Bethany and Kansas City. I have some nice bucks on cam but dont know how to post them from my phone.


What phone? You use tapatalk? Do you hunt the public land around KC?


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I dont have tapatk and itunes is goofed up. I hunt private in KC city limits.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Well if ya get it figured out post them pics up! That's a good deal you have that private land, that can be a hard thing to acquire.


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

No doubt. City spots sometimes come and go through development but I've been blessed to always keep a few.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> I hunt Bethany and Kansas City. I have some nice bucks on cam but dont know how to post them from my phone.


You ever figure out how to post them pics??


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

[/URL]


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Those are some good lookin bucks floater!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

It'll be fun looking for them. I have a cam not too far from your house I havent checked yet.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

You talkin about Raytown?


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

That's awesome! There's some pretty good lookin land not to far away from me.


----------



## msgtdan (Jan 29, 2013)

Moved a stand to hopefully a more productive spot last weekend. Going to try to put a couple more before the season starts if family and work will allow.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

msgtdan said:


> Moved a stand to hopefully a more productive spot last weekend. Going to try to put a couple more before the season starts if family and work will allow.


I hear that! I have it planned next weekend to move a couple stands and put some up; also have to do some brush hogging in some fields that hasn't been mowed in about 10 years it's gunna be fun times. Hahaha


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hopkins said:


> Does anyone else have any pics of bucks they're after this year?


I saw 3 Big bucks year before last in this spot with my bow, "including what may been the day light 10pt" that crab claw looks very similar and is about the same size just a tad bigger.
But I didn't see them through the gun season.. So this last year, I choose not to over hunt it with my bow and hold out for gun season.. According to time frame of these pictures I may have made a mistake.















I grunted in this nice 10pt, But unfortunately he stopped with a nice size limb right between me and his vitals.!! ( Clear those shooting lanes ) Been looking for him ever sense.!
A year past and I had set up some trail cams in that same area, low and behold look who I got a pic of....

He was still ALIVE, well he was before last years gun season. Not seen him yet this year. My cam is taking pics as we speak hung on the same tree..





















Here is a MONSTER 9PT. I actually have more pictures of him than any other buck. (Day pics / night pics) But I hunted it pretty hard during gun season and only saw one buck "opening morning". There was a whole lot of shooting going on over the next hill.

Hopefully next weekend I'll have some fresh new pics, and be able to do a head count to see who made it through the winter.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Big AL 101 said:


> I saw 3 Big bucks year before last in this spot with my bow, "including what may been the day light 10pt" that crab claw looks very similar and is about the same size just a tad bigger.
> But I didn't see them through the gun season.. So this last year, I choose not to over hunt it with my bow and hold out for gun season.. According to time frame of these pictures I may have made a mistake.
> 
> View attachment 1732517
> ...


The same thing happened to me, I had three really nice bucks last year runnin around but I've only seen one this year. From what my brother in law heard opening weekend of rifle I know one was shot.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Checking in from SEMO. No giants on camera yet but have seen them in the bean fields in the evenings. Can not wait till the 15th!!! Best of luck everyone...


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's the best two Ive gotten so far. Main frame 9 with a split g2:and


















Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

nice looking 8

























Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fuzzball (Oct 4, 2012)

Marked


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice bucks MissouriBowtech, Are they north of the big river or southern deer?


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

north central, linn county.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is a pic I got from a cam south of Truman lake. Not much of a shooter and hope with a little supplemental feeding he is more appealing next year. I still have to get a camera on my Kansas City ground I hunt. Wait til hard horned there and don't leave them out long or they grow legs and walk away.


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Central Missouri here... Cole county. I just checked cards and got some nice ones. I'll post later. Oaks are full here and great field grazing obviously with the moist summer we've had. Lost two cameras to the creek but the other 6 were full of pics. Averaged 60 pics in a week per cam. I'm stoked! Come on sept. 15!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Im liking that big 8 Missouri bowtech.


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

Im ready here in Boone county with 2 shooters on my mind for sure.


----------



## aaronm283 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is my target buck in north mo. getting a lot of pics of him around 630 am


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

aaronm283 said:


> View attachment 1733821
> This is my target buck in north mo. getting a lot of pics of him around 630 am


Nice buck!


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

I just moved to Adrian, and this will be my first year hunting Missouri. My question is, when do bucks normally shed velvet around here? I am just curious as to the potential for shooting a buck with velvet on his antlers between Sep 15 and Oct 1.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Most (on average) of the time they'll loose it in the first ten days of September, older bucks seem to be on the early side of this.


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

solobowhunter said:


> Central Missouri here... Cole county. I just checked cards and got some nice ones. I'll post later. Oaks are full here and great field grazing obviously with the moist summer we've had. Lost two cameras to the creek but the other 6 were full of pics. Averaged 60 pics in a week per cam. I'm stoked! Come on sept. 15!


Solo....I didn't know there was another person on this board from the big town of Eugene. Good luck this year. Not sure who you are but guessing if you hunt in the Eugene area we won't be too far apart.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Only 3 days left to sign up for the Managed Hunt drawing. Make sure you get it in by August 15th if you are hoping to draw a managed hunt.


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

the deer in the back is one of my target bucks this year. Seen him while glassing from far but cant seem to get a front photo of him to know his true width


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

sham20 said:


> Solo....I didn't know there was another person on this board from the big town of Eugene. Good luck this year. Not sure who you are but guessing if you hunt in the Eugene area we won't be too far apart.


Good luck to you as well. talk about a small world... The other day I was watching a show on the pursuit channel and it zoomed in on Eugene. That's where they hunted the entire show. I'll friend you on here. Let me know if you get one or need help tracking, etc...


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

First 40 yard group of the day.










I am ready :flame:


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice shootin there Square Dancer.


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll have my fall plots in as soon as there's another rain in the forecast and I'm putting my stands out Thursday morning. I have three good bucks on cam and I'm shooting everyday out to 80 yards so I'm as ready as I'll ever be


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody have anymore pics they want to post??


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got this young freak roaming, ought to be huge in 2 seasons.


































Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Well gentlemen I told ya I'd post a pic of that big boy up again once I checked my cam and here ya go....










There's more bucks from a different cam that I'll post once I get on the computer.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm ready for this season.... I've not even checked my cams yet been busy as all get out I hope everyone has a fantastic season this year I got 7 with my bow last year hope to improve that fish year almost about to run out of meat would hate to have to go and buy some dang cow meat..


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

Checking in from SEMO area. Public land for me this year...


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, I had Great 5day weekend.. :shade:

I spent a couple of days in the woods, visiting a few spots.!! Cutting shooting lanes, hanging stands and checking cams.

With the amount of growth this year I went ahead and bought this pole saw on Sat. I know it's not the best on the market but it did the trick and I got my money's worth the 1st day. It made the job much easier, not to mention those questionable limbs didn't get left to chance. http://sutherlands.com/products/prod...4#.UhUhVpKR93o Cant believe I didn't just given in and buy one sooner. Great investment, should help year after year. Also getting a deer cart this year, it's a good little ways in and I'm getting older by the day.!

I WAS DISAPPOINTED THO, in the amount of pics I got.! (compared to last year)

Got some really nice pics last year of some MONSTER BUCKS b4 gun season. I was hoping to do a head check to see who made it thro the winter. I hung the cam on the same tree, and put out some sliced apples and apple flavored apple mineral lick. Worked well in the past, and it seemed irresistible and good way to see all deer in the area. ( this years weather and food is plentiful.?) 

NO PICS, Not one.! Not a stick or twig. Witch I was cutting some limbs pretty close and thought for sure I'd at least have a few pics of me w/ the pole saw. NOTHING.! It makes me wounder if it was operator error when I set the cams, or something's wrong with my cams (SD Cards). The cam took good pics last time, but previously my other cam only had on pic with a different card. Wondering if there is a connection with card rather than cam.?? ukey: THOUGHTS OR SUGGESTION??

On another note, I also like to find a nice trail to set up on, and see who naturally come by and when. ONLY 2 PICS.. I know it's still early season, but I had high hopes.!!
















As soon as I seen this guy, I knew who he was. Last year I found a left side shed in that grassy area in the back ground. Looks very similar, and I'm almost positive it's him. (TRUST UR GUT)

Anyway, I was glad I saw this guy but after viewing this pics I'm not sure if I should just leave my cams down there until season starts? Or check them sooner? I was planning on letting them sit and letting the area settle for the next month.!! ukey: THOUGHTS OR SUGGESTIONS.!! I'm at a loss..!


----------



## Bowhunteron72 (Dec 22, 2012)

here's a central Missouri deer


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Big AL 101 said:


> I WAS DISAPPOINTED THO, in the amount of pics I got.! (compared to last year)
> 
> Got some really nice pics last year of some MONSTER BUCKS b4 gun season. I was hoping to do a head check to see who made it thro the winter. I hung the cam on the same tree, and put out some sliced apples and apple flavored apple mineral lick. Worked well in the past, and it seemed irresistible and good way to see all deer in the area. ( this years weather and food is plentiful.?)
> 
> ...


:shade:


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

MissouriBowtech said:


> I've got this young freak roaming, ought to be huge in 2 seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a wild 8 point frame. I think every single tine is a splitter. Good luck arrowing him, he's a neat buck.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Predicted weather for openin mornin!!!! Lets hope it keeps true!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Bone&Stone said:


> That's a wild 8 point frame. I think every single tine is a splitter. Good luck arrowing him, he's a neat buck.


Thanks he's a 10pt frame, but I won't be hunting him for at least 1 more year maybe 2.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

It's gettin CLOSE and it's goin to be AWESOOOOOME!!! I can't wait tell openin day!!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I hunt in the sw area and some public in Osceola and up around Jeff City

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htredneck (Nov 8, 2008)

*NoMo big boy*

Live in Cass County but keep Maryville in business. Have one daughter graduated from NWMSU and two still going. Advantage though is spending time in local coffee shop. Have access to a few local farms and can't wait to go! Best big boy so far on camera is this guy...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

htredneck said:


> Live in Cass County but keep Maryville in business. Have one daughter graduated from NWMSU and two still going. Advantage though is spending time in local coffee shop. Have access to a few local farms and can't wait to go! Best big boy so far on camera is this guy...


That's some good thinkin on those coffee shops. And holy crap is he wide!!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

htredneck said:


> Live in Cass County but keep Maryville in business. Have one daughter graduated from NWMSU and two still going. Advantage though is spending time in local coffee shop. Have access to a few local farms and can't wait to go! Best big boy so far on camera is this guy...


Wow boss that's a great buck. Good luck on him

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

That buck is a beast


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Just one week away! Who's ready?!!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I have Chiefs tickets....guess I'll hunt Monday.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> I have Chiefs tickets....guess I'll hunt Monday.


I'd choose hunting, but that's just me


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I might too but my wife got them and I dont have to go to work until WWednesday so I'll still get to go.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Think ill wait for colder weather. Skeeters are bad around here.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> I might too but my wife got them and I dont have to go to work until WWednesday so I'll still get to go.


Ahhhh lucky man. Well in that case your good to go!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

bowfisher said:


> Think ill wait for colder weather. Skeeters are bad around here.


Those little *******s suck this year but I'm gunna brave it with my Thermacell and see what happens


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

One week!!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anybody still getting pics of good bucks at their salt licks? I haven't got any good ones for a few weeks took my camera off it to put in a new spot.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

turkeykiller92 said:


> Anybody still getting pics of good bucks at their salt licks? I haven't got any good ones for a few weeks took my camera off it to put in a new spot.


When I checked mine last weekend I was but I won't be back in there to check tell opening day


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Freshened mine two weeks ago I will check it out next Sunday 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

Southeast Missouri buck


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

jlmdlm said:


> Southeast Missouri buck
> View attachment 1758287


Holy craptastic man!! He's awesome for sure!


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

We have one dandy 10 that made the hit list this year so far. A couple nice young 8's and one that made my little brothers hit list that has a dandy 5 point side and a 8 inch spike on the other! Gettin some stands hung and gettin ready for mid october! I'm not gonna do much huntin til it cools down!


----------



## chad 1 (Apr 4, 2013)

i have permission to hunt 200acres here in the west plains area(howell county)any other west plains hunters on here?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm not to far from there in aurora

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice deer there jlm


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is my best that I can tell so far.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Here us another I think is pretty nice. Try to zoom on buck on the right.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Something fir November 15th


----------



## randallsgeneral (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt...


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

Hopkins said:


> Can't hurt to ask. Let us know how it goes.


I'm in n.e. Polk county just south of Pomme de Terre lake. Have ran cameras all summer and have a few bucks I'm hoping to see on person for a good look. Some of you guys have some monsters!



Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like draw results for managed hunts are up. I did not draw but that's alright. Need to check a cam tomorrow and see if I'm getting good movement. We're almost out of meat in the freezer so a good doe early would be nice.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

I just checked online and my group didn't get picked either. We tried for James A. Reed, by Lee's Summit, which one did you try for?


----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

Macon mo... Deer that's on my hit list.. Going out the 20th-25th


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

kdemkey said:


> View attachment 1760413
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760414
> ...


That buck is awesome! Good luck with him and if you get him post a pic up.


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chad, Fellow west plains hunter here  I hunt on a lease but haven't had any luck catching a big buck on camera. Where are your 200 acres located?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

5 years no draw for me either. Guess I will have to put my eggs back in my basket 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> 5 years no draw for me either. Guess I will have to put my eggs back in my basket
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


5 years, crap that sucks. I tried for my first time last year and got it; didn't get anything tho.


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

How many are getting super pumped for the 15th? I can't wait. I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Dude I'm with you this year for some reason I have been really bad 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

I have to wait until the 16th because of work! Sucks. LoL

Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody else get the whitetail opps app well worth the 5 bucks for me I hunt lots of public has good stuff on there maps GPS trail marker weather w pressure and moon phase pretty nice. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

huntnutsbro said:


> I'm in n.e. Polk county just south of Pomme de Terre lake. Have ran cameras all summer and have a few bucks I'm hoping to see on person for a good look. Some of you guys have some monsters!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using Tapatalk 4


looks like you hunt right where I hunt good luck to you!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Ramstud41 said:


> How many are getting super pumped for the 15th? I can't wait. I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas


All I have to say is this week has been the longest week all year! It seems like Sunday will never get here! My buddy and I work together and hunting is all we talk about all day.


----------



## cranking83 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nate's Parker said:


> Anybody else get the whitetail opps app well worth the 5 bucks for me I hunt lots of public has good stuff on there maps GPS trail marker weather w pressure and moon phase pretty nice.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ill have to look at that one. I just got the trimble pro hunt app. Anyone else hunting the first hunt at weldon springs


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello from Mid Missouri. Got a few in mind this year  pictures to come later. Got a property in southern Boone county that has some GIANTS that pass through it! Smaller property though.... only about 65 acres so I try not to pressure it to much. Live on about 200 acres here In Northern Callaway County that has some good deer on it from time to time. There are ALOT of deer here... Just have not seen any GIANTS in many years..... Saw a nice 150's last year at 25 yards but he was missing one side :set1_thinking: so hopefully hes got it this year. Good luck out there sunday guys!


----------



## Camperdan (Jul 19, 2005)

Got drawn for Weldon Springs. Any tips?


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

I am ready to go. ACL surgery in July, just saw the doctor today and he gave me the ok to hunt without restrictions. Sunday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

3 days away to opening morning getting excited and very ready to get in the woods!!! Havnt got to check my cameras for 2.5 months unfortunately so who knows what I have around now but ready to get this s##t started!!!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Mornin bump. Only 2 more mornings!!


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just finished getting my broadheads dialed in. I'm good to go to 40 so far. That's as far as I got. Looking like monday will be the only day I get to hunt next week tho. I've got a house to tape and finish out of town


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

This morning finally makes me a little excited for season to open. It was in the 50s when we went out the door and it won't even hit 80. I'll take this weather next week.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

affe22 said:


> This morning finally makes me a little excited for season to open. It was in the 50s when we went out the door and it won't even hit 80. I'll take this weather next week.


I'll take this weather every week, haha!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Ramstud41 said:


> Just finished getting my broadheads dialed in. I'm good to go to 40 so far. That's as far as I got. Looking like monday will be the only day I get to hunt next week tho. I've got a house to tape and finish out of town


Drywall trade? I finished rock for years before going into printing. I miss it sometimes

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> Drywall trade? I finished rock for years before going into printing. I miss it sometimes
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Miss it, are you crazy?! My buddy (stokes04) and I remodel houses and also do some handyman work and it sucks, all of it.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Hopkins said:


> Miss it, are you crazy?! My buddy (stokes04) and I remodel houses and also do some handyman work and it sucks, all of it.


Lol work in a basement w no windows and on a hot press for 10 years and then let me know

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> Lol work in a basement w no windows and on a hot press for 10 years and then let me know
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Touché sir!


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd have to side with Hopkins on this one. I've been doing drywall since I was 13 (I'm 28 now). I am ready for a career change because the whole marrying a rich sugar momma didn't work out. Lol


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Nate, what part of sw MO are you from? I lived in neosho for a couple years while going to college


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm about 30 min west of Springfield in Aurora. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Tomorrow baby!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

:darkbeer::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::archer::RockOn::RockOn::59::59::jam::jam: Can not WAIT to get out tomorrow


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good luck to all those that get to hunt tomorrow. I've still got 37 hrs 45 min and 16 seconds til I am in my stand


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yep, good luck everyone. I haven't even gotten out to get my tags yet because I know I won't be going to a few days. Getting up in the morning to high 50s sure makes you start getting in the hunting mindset though. Can't wait to get out and put one down. We are almost out of ground venison and ran out of roasts last week. Definitely time to restock.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

In the morning I'm ready ))

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

A couple from my first trail cam. Not sure what happened but it seemed like it wasn't working. Changed some settings and I got pictures this time. Nothing huge but fun to see.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Best of luck tomorrow fellas and be safe!! Looking forward to hearing some success stories in the days to come...


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I thought it was going to be easy but the bucks are at it again. I had a couple bucks that where roamin around one stand all the time, night or day it didn't matter, and this stand is perfect for tomorrow so I was thinkin I'm golden. Well, today I went and checked cams and those punks moved across the road to where I can't hunt a south wind. O well, I'll get in the stand anyway and see what happens. 

Good luck fellas!


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting ready to leave!


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Alright, who's going to be the first to post a kill pic?


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

Good luck fellas, I'm headed to work. 

Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

It's been over 3 hrs and no reports of a kill yet. What's goin on with you guys? :teeth:


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Slow morning only one doe early still going to sit here and wait it out according to my trail cam my bucks don't come around my set up until around 10am so just gotta set here and be patient.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Slow here to deer b4 daylight nothing since

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't see anything this morning, turkey or deer. Didn't even spook anything. Granted I was a little ill prepared but I usually see something. 

Gonna try a little tonight also and see what happens.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Had all the intentions of hunting this morn. Alarm went off, but the ragweed was kicking my a**! Planning on hunting this afternoon. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

deer310sg said:


> Had all the intentions of hunting this morn. Alarm went off, but the ragweed was kicking my a**! Planning on hunting this afternoon. Good luck fellas.


Man, I know exactly how you feel. It's REALLY bad today. All of a sudden, it seems.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't see anything this morning, checked trail cams and all the deer went from showing up all the time, particularly right b4 daylight, to hardly showin up at all. Might get out there this evening to see what happens.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Well 
If you go w the saying moon overhead deer on hoof. Evening hunts will b where its at this week
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

saw 4 does 2 fawns and a little 1 1/2 year old 8 point this morning


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Saw 5 before my better half text me and said she had one down. She text me about 7:05 and said she had shot one. Got down to help her drag. Small one but she was jacked up non the less. Very proud of her!!! Back at it this evening...


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Well I thought it was going to be easy but the bucks are at it again. I had a couple bucks that where roamin around one stand all the time, night or day it didn't matter, and this stand is perfect for tomorrow so I was thinkin I'm golden. Well, today I went and checked cams and those punks moved across the road to where I can't hunt a south wind. O well, I'll get in the stand anyway and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck fellas!


They probably looked at the calendar yesterday and was like "OOOO s%#$ tomorrow's the 15th!!! Better switch it up!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

korbin said:


> They probably looked at the calendar yesterday and was like "OOOO s%#$ tomorrow's the 15th!!! Better switch it up!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ha ha

I think the deer and turkey get a copy of the regulations book.... 

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

Made it to my stand this morning and waiting for my first victim. Been real quiet so far, not even a squirrel has been out making noise


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

No deer and only a couple of turkeys here. Storming today and the East wind is bad for most stands


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Storms kept me in bed this morning. Work the next two nights, so back at it Wednesday afternoon...


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Rain here as well as back to the grind. Hope to get out wed afternoon. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kabby (Aug 18, 2010)

I won't be able to get out for a couple weeks, good luck all!


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

The storm is getting close to hitting here in west Plains, and I didn't bring my poncho so I'm heading back to the atv soon. Might be able to make it back out this afternoon but not sure on the weather


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

6 does and fawns here in Callaway this morning so far. This is the September weather I've been hoping for  wind is not perfect but none have smelled me yet. Don't know how? My wife made some awesome enchiladas last night..... Not so awesome today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Korbin you need help with your doe population let me know lol  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Ramstud41 said:


> The storm is getting close to hitting here in west Plains, and I didn't bring my poncho so I'm heading back to the atv soon. Might be able to make it back out this afternoon but not sure on the weather


Send us some of that up north. It's been so dry here my food plot looks like.... Just old dried dirt. I've been having to put the soaker hose around my house so my basements concrete foundation doesn't move around and start cracking. There was about a 2 inch gap from where the clay/soil pulled away from the concrete, yikes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ill go ahead and post the first miss! I have no idea what happened except for jitters but my arrow was laying flat on the ground where she was standing so idk what it could have hit or it she was wearing a shield of armor that I could not see.. so there it is chalk a miss for me!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Nate's Parker said:


> Korbin you need help with your doe population let me know lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


We took 8 does off this farm last year too! My grandfather started a program about 15 years ago where he's returning it back to mostly native land. So many native plants have come back and we have planted over 14,000 trees over the years. Its crazy how different it looks from when i was a kid. We even run beehives to help pollinate. Plus the honey is awesome. I've never seen a property hold so many fawns being raised. I hardly ever see any bucks though until about mid October or until the surrounding farms cut their beans/corn. Then the bucks come in here on the does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Did anyone go out this evening?


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes and notta. Buddy said they have already moved to acorns


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

stratton2002 said:


> Yes and notta. Buddy said they have already moved to acorns


I know the acorns were fallin real good Sunday morning so i figured as much


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get one yesterday evening. Here's the story:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2092543 Sorry about no pics. My phone was dead and only got a couple with my wife's phone yesterday. I'll try and get them on there soon.

Good luck this season, everyone.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

jeffco said:


> I was lucky enough to get one yesterday evening. Here's the story:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2092543 Sorry about no pics. My phone was dead and only got a couple with my wife's phone yesterday. I'll try and get them on there soon.
> 
> Good luck this season, everyone.


I got the pic loaded.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice job Jeffco! Nothing like a good start to the season :grin:


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice doe man congrats. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Jeffco!! Way to get it done on opening day. Here's a pic of Cynthia (sweetness9880 on here) dragging out her opening day kill. I had deer all over me opening morning and she texted me and said she had one down. I had the truck......











Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone having luck on bean or cornfields?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

There destroying the beans around here every eve I'm gonna hunt them tonight I give you a report

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I was able to get one down. He is not the one that I was really after but a nice deer.


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

My girl got it done on the opening evening. Had a bigger 140" deer in front of her that morning but he never gave her a shot and she didn't rush it, which I am proud of. Had this pot bellied 8 pt come in that evening and while he doesn't have the biggest rack he weighed 279lbs on hoof. He was a mature buck and seemed to be the dominant one in the food plot that evening. OH and this was her first ever archery kill. She shot him with a Bear Siren at 22 yds slightly quartering away and put it through the ribs and into the offside shoulder. Which made for a quick 80 yd track job.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice. !! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Missouri Hunter (Oct 6, 2006)

My opening evening was a bust....I'll be on a bean field Wednesday afternoon after work. Congrats on the kills so far!!!


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im seeing them all over the bean fields still and the corn the acorns are not falling here as of yet last night I decided to move about 300 yards in to the woods and had a small eight skirt past me im going to stick to the bean fields tonight and work a few doe I guess then move back into the woods for some horn.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

You c the story of the hunter in Pulaski county that fell in a sink hole. Sad deal 70 ft and died. Its on ky3 web site. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

dang no I didn't hear that crap ill go check it out!


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

stratton2002 said:


> Anyone having luck on bean or cornfields?


will be hunting off a good size bean field this evening, will let everyone know how it goes


----------



## Missouri Hunter (Oct 6, 2006)

Nate's Parker said:


> You c the story of the hunter in Pulaski county that fell in a sink hole. Sad deal 70 ft and died. Its on ky3 web site.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Just looked that up. Horrible story. I feel so bad for his wife.....


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Going to start my hunting in Kansas actually, early muzz season starting tomorrow, of course when the heat wave heats. Hopefully get a crack at something with a lot of bone. Good luck everyone.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

sham20 said:


> My girl got it done on the opening evening. Had a bigger 140" deer in front of her that morning but he never gave her a shot and she didn't rush it, which I am proud of. Had this pot bellied 8 pt come in that evening and while he doesn't have the biggest rack he weighed 279lbs on hoof. He was a mature buck and seemed to be the dominant one in the food plot that evening. OH and this was her first ever archery kill. She shot him with a Bear Siren at 22 yds slightly quartering away and put it through the ribs and into the offside shoulder. Which made for a quick 80 yd track job.


Nice Sham, what part of Mo?


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't seen a deer on the corn or beans for three days. Going to try to get back in the timber .


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

They are tearing up the beans around here...


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

OPENING DAY: Sept 15th "Sunday eve" NICE Main frame 8tp. Prefect, good mass, chocolate horns.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

korbin said:


> Nice job Jeffco! Nothing like a good start to the season :grin:


Thanks! I was excited about the great start. Looks like some others have whacked some good deer so far. Congrats to all!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Lots of great deer in Lone Jack. Been hunting that area for about 20 years now.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MOdroptine said:


> Lots of great deer in Lone Jack. Been hunting that area for about 20 years now.


Are you talkin about the public there?


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

No its my parents land in Lone Jack. But there is about 200 acres just north in of that in Bates City public land off TT hwy and Quarry Road. There has been some nice bucks taken off of that land.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Nothing tonight till right after last light then they poured out into the beans. Counted 6 never knew I was there had to walk past me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MOdroptine said:


> No its my parents land in Lone Jack. But there is about 200 acres just north in of that in Bates City public land off TT hwy and Quarry Road. There has been some nice bucks taken off of that land.


Ahhhhhh I see, I'll have to check that out. I drove by the public there in lone jack Sunday evening and there was 5 vehicles there.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

MOdroptine said:


> No its my parents land in Lone Jack. But there is about 200 acres just north in of that in Bates City public land off TT hwy and Quarry Road. There has been some nice bucks taken off of that land.


 what's that one called?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MissouriBowtech said:


> what's that one called?


Ferguson-Herold Conservation Area


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

There is some amazing public land in MO just be willing to scout and work a bit. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> There is some amazing public land in MO just be willing to scout and work a bit.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I've hunted public land pretty much as long as I've been hunting, I do have a little private here and there. But I've never had to hunt public so close to the city before and thats what's gunna be tricky.


----------



## barnold1 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Lone Jack CA has stands that stay up 365 days a year.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

barnold1 said:


> The Lone Jack CA has stands that stay up 365 days a year.


Are they just stands that people left or something different?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Ttt 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

MOdroptine said:


> No its my parents land in Lone Jack. But there is about 200 acres just north in of that in Bates City public land off TT hwy and Quarry Road. There has been some nice bucks taken off of that land.


Just watch out for the cops, their like ninja's with their speed traps in Lone Jack :\


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sitting in a tree, sweating my #&@$ off right now. Gotta hunt these beans though....


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

archerynut01 said:


> Sitting in a tree, sweating my #&@$ off right now. Gotta hunt these beans though....
> 
> 
> Sent from my texting machine...


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Missouri Hunter (Oct 6, 2006)

Prime time and I'm on a bean field....nothing.


----------



## Missouri Hunter (Oct 6, 2006)

Missouri Hunter said:


> Prime time and I'm on a bean field....nothing.


Knew I should have ordered Ozonics lol


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats to all the MO hunters out there, and my huntin' buddy, Big Al 101 above. Would be nice to get a shooter buck within range. This is my 3rd season deer hunting (bow or otherwise) and never had a shot opportunity at a respectable buck. #fingerscrossed


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

nc514 said:


> Congrats to all the MO hunters out there, and my huntin' buddy, Big Al 101 above. Would be nice to get a shooter buck within range. This is my 3rd season deer hunting (bow or otherwise) and never had a shot opportunity at a respectable buck. #fingerscrossed


Don't get your head down I hunted for 4 years before I got my first buck, bow and rifle the whole time. And I've been hunting for 12 years and have only shot 2 bucks the whole time and they're nothin to brag about. It's not always about the bucks, although it's nice when it does happen.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hopkins said:


> Don't get your head down I hunted for 4 years before I got my first buck, bow and rifle the whole time. And I've been hunting for 12 years and have only shot 2 bucks the whole time and they're nothin to brag about. It's not always about the bucks, although it's nice when it does happen.


That's for kind words. Yeah, I've prided myself in shooting any legal deer that came my way. Got my first deer (a doe) last year on opening day. I just passed two does on opening evening at 5 yards (from the ground), and wonder if I'll regret it by seasons end. Big Al 101 and I had a great time over the weekend at an undisclosed conservation area on Sunday PM. He really has waited a long time to get his first bow buck. Kinda got me thinking if I should hold out for one, or just shoot the next deer that comes in range.


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Shoot whatever you feel like nc. Sometimes you just need to get some under the belt.. I'm back from the farm. I'm going to try city spots for a bit.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Missouri Hunter said:


> Prime time and I'm on a bean field....nothing.


They didn't come out last night till after last good shooting light. Passed the bean fields by moms tonight tho and there were several out at about 7. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Let us know how it goes!


I saw three and sweetness9880 saw two. Man it was hot out there. Cold front coming through Friday, hopeful that will get them moving...


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

archerynut01 said:


> I saw three and sweetness9880 saw two. Man it was hot out there. Cold front coming through Friday, hopeful that will get them moving...
> 
> 
> Sent from my texting machine...


That cool front is what I'm counting on for this weekend.


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

Missouri Hunter said:


> Prime time and I'm on a bean field....nothing.


your not the only one, nothing here either.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Took a Nice doe yesterday! meat in the freezer!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

bcfr501 said:


> Took a Nice doe yesterday! meat in the freezer!


Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

bcfr501 said:


> Took a Nice doe yesterday! meat in the freezer!


Great job, congrats!


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> That cool front is what I'm counting on for this weekend.


Yep, I have to work this weekend but I'm off Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Best of luck this weekend!


Sent from my texting machine...


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

Corn is starting to be cut, got a big ol moon that is setting in the early morning, and a cold front coming in. Saturday and sunday morning they're calling for temps in the 40's. Sounds like a good weekend to be in the woods early!!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Jake.Haff said:


> Corn is starting to be cut, got a big ol moon that is setting in the early morning, and a cold front coming in. Saturday and sunday morning they're calling for temps in the 40's. Sounds like a good weekend to be in the woods early!!


You better believe it!!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Just got in the stand at 5. Debated to come out or not. All I gotta say is man I'm glad to be in the shade! It is HOT. I welcome the high wind today. We'll see how this goes. Mostly scouting today but I do have an arrow nocked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

korbin said:


> Just got in the stand at 5. Debated to come out or not. All I gotta say is man I'm glad to be in the shade! It is HOT. I welcome the high wind today. We'll see how this goes. Mostly scouting today but I do have an arrow nocked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Good luck!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been seeing a ton of deer just nothing in bow range except for a couple does before shooting light and a doe with a spotted fawn.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Up

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats to those who've taken deer so far! Some nice lookin deer!

Questoin for y'all. I'm new to the St. Louis area and therefore don't really know any areas to hunt around here. Anyone have any good recommendations for public ground near here? I'm itchin to hit the woods.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

peoriairish said:


> Congrats to those who've taken deer so far! Some nice lookin deer!
> 
> Questoin for y'all. I'm new to the St. Louis area and therefore don't really know any areas to hunt around here. Anyone have any good recommendations for public ground near here? I'm itchin to hit the woods.


Check out Busch wildlife area. I have personally never hunted there though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Slowtember (September) around here this morning. Hunted my home farm last night with nothing on a stand I normally see at least a few does and nothing. So I came to a killer spot I've had for years here in southern Boone and NOTHING so far? Maybe It's all just saving up for a killer day..... I will remain optimistic! It's only been season for 6 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

peoriairish said:


> Congrats to those who've taken deer so far! Some nice lookin deer!
> 
> Questoin for y'all. I'm new to the St. Louis area and therefore don't really know any areas to hunt around here. Anyone have any good recommendations for public ground near here? I'm itchin to hit the woods.


Busch wildlife is amazing, but it's a draw only area. 
Check out Howell Island. It's in the Chesterfield Valley. It's archery only and has some great bucks killed off there every year, if you are willing to hike. Jefferson County has a few archery only areas also. 
Check out mdc's website for more information. 
www.mdc.mo.gov

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

IT was like an oven yesterday I decided to get in the blind and chase some turkeys! as luck would have it they did not come out and I sweated my arse off! this weekend should be looking good im gonna try to get my daughter out with me she is 3 and enjoys ever min of it. these pics are when she was two last rifle season!


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

FlinginCarbon said:


> Busch wildlife is amazing, but it's a draw only area.
> Check out Howell Island. It's in the Chesterfield Valley. It's archery only and has some great bucks killed off there every year, if you are willing to hike. Jefferson County has a few archery only areas also.
> Check out mdc's website for more information.
> www.mdc.mo.gov


That's what I thought about Busch. I've fished out there a bit and it looks pretty solid for some deer. Next year I'll enter for the lottery. I'm definitely willing to hike, and I only do archery; rifle season scares the bejesus outta me. Thanks for the info fellas.

Edit: I just looked at Howell Island. It's maybe 20 minutes from my house.... soooo that's awesome! How often does the causeway close down? Does anyone have any experience there? I plan on hunting a couple time during week and on weekends. Hoping it's not too crowded cause I hate interrupting people who have been established there for a while. Any advise is welcome.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Who's out this morning? I know I am!


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

I am too, trying a new spot this morning.


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm out too. Now I just have too get the deer out at the same time and same place. I figured with this cold front they would be moving a lot, but I haven't seen a thing.


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hopkins said:


> Who's out this morning? I know I am!


Yep. Surrounded by white oaks. Acorns dropping but where's the deer?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

3 does 2 fawns here this morning. The does walked by at 20 yards and managed somehow to completely pass me and offer zero shot. I want some fresh venison bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

korbin said:


> 3 does 2 fawns here this morning. The does walked by at 20 yards and managed somehow to completely pass me and offer zero shot. I want some fresh venison bad.
> 
> Take that back just smoked one!!! As soon as I hit post I looked up and she was at 20 yards
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

It's the same here. No clue where those darn deer are. I did spoke one on my way in but was to dark to see.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

korbin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Awesome!


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

Had 2 does come by at 20 neither gave me a shot...should be more though it sounds like its trying to rain there are so many acorns falling


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish I was out!!! Sitting in the break room at work as we speak. Good luck guys! I'll be after 'em come Monday morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Had no luck this mornin, anyone else?


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

Tons of fresh tracks after the rain, no deer though.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

She was quartering away hard at about 15 yards . I can't believe what those redhead gator blades did to her! Complete pass through. Got liver 1 lung and literally went dead center of heart. My wife is a nurse in the ER and was all interested in exactly what the broadhead did to what organ and was basically dissecting the gut pile. It was pretty funny. Either way, MEAT IS IN THE FREEZER! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Good job. Nice shot!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

korbin said:


> She was quartering away hard at about 15 yards . I can't believe what those redhead gator blades did to her! Complete pass through. Got liver 1 lung and literally went dead center of heart. My wife is a nurse in the ER and was all interested in exactly what the broadhead did to what organ and was basically dissecting the gut pile. It was pretty funny. Either way, MEAT IS IN THE FREEZER!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Congrats brother!!! One heck of a shot...


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

5 doe, 1 blue crane, 1 cooper hawk, 32,346,235 squirrels.

It was a perfect morning though. Felt great outside.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck to all you MO hunters! Kill something for me as I am on the DL for now with a broken jaw and fractured vertebrae in my lower back. Hunt hard everyone and be safe!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

My buddy heard there was a 16 pointer turned into the butcher today.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

checking in from the woods. sitting on the ground tonight


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm giving it a shot this evening too. Saw some good ones this morning but no shots, hopefully they slip up.



Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Shot a nice mature doe this morning. Had 5 come by at 8:45. My Covert Black60 got a pic of these does just before the shot.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm out here. sweating ...


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

After the boys football games all afternoon I'm passing on this eve will be back after it in the am

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

bb58 said:


> i'm out here. Sweating ...


 x 2


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Got the grill going. Enjoying a cold Bud light. Get back at em in the a.m.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

brandent1 said:


> 5 doe, 1 blue crane, 1 cooper hawk, 32,346,235 squirrels.
> 
> It was a perfect morning though. Felt great outside.


I Feel your pain man. I carry a stump thumper head on an arrow in my quiver. Everybody knows that squirrel that sits in the tree next to you barking at you for ever.


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw several does this evening but didn't come close enough for a shot. They were on the opposite side of the field from my stand.....good news is that's where my blind is so I guess I'll be in it tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing this evening. But I did get some pics of a nice 8. I think I will change plans and try and hunt for him tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't see any deer this evening but walked up on this guy on the way to the stand......


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone havin any luck this mornin? I've seen 4 does, but no shot, and 1 forker


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

2 does and a fork here no shots





Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

Didn't go out this morning but plan to head out about 4 and see what happens

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Doe #2 around 7:30. 1 1/2 year old doe. Perfect double lung shot. Went down 40 yds.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> Doe #2 around 7:30. 1 1/2 year old doe. Perfect double lung shot. Went down 40 yds.


Nice work! Pictures are always good if able 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> Doe #2 around 7:30. 1 1/2 year old doe. Perfect double lung shot. Went down 40 yds.


Good job! I'm fixing to jump in the shower and head out shortly...


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Same here, it's shower time.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone have any luck tonight? 

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Nothing this am and nothing this eve need to find some food source: (

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> Nothing this am and nothing this eve need to find some food source: (
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


X2 on finding the food source.


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

Had 6 does and a couple yearlings in front of me tonight but never would come closer than about 70 yards. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had quite the experience tonight. Was going to set up an observation stand so I could see exactly where they are coming into the CRP heading to the beans. Sat my climber on a yellow jackets nest and those *******s are mean!!!! They got me about 20 times! Girlfriend's ladder stand was about 150 yards away so I climbed in it and went back and got my climber after dark. Back at it in the morning, different place though ( ;


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

archerynut01 said:


> I had quite the experience tonight. Was going to set up an observation stand so I could see exactly where they are coming into the CRP heading to the beans. Sat my climber on a yellow jackets nest and those *******s are mean!!!! They got me about 20 times! Girlfriend's ladder stand was about 150 yards away so I climbed in it and went back and got my climber after dark. Back at it in the morning, different place though ( ;
> 
> 
> Sent from my textin' machine...


Ouch!! 

I came close to doing the same thing once. Picked out a tree for my climber. Got there and looked up and saw a huge hornet nest. I quickly and quietly left the area. 

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Hunted a buddys place just south of Potosi this weekend. Didnt see a deer and didnt see much sign. Anybody hunt in this area? Wondering if they are on fields, acorns or ?? We always see turkeys on this place. Didnt even see a single bird. IDK what was going on.


----------



## Kabby (Aug 18, 2010)

Went out for the first time last night, had couple does and a bachelor group come throught. Naturally one buck i want to give another year comes walking by, pumped for the rest of the year!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

archerynut01 said:


> I had quite the experience tonight. Was going to set up an observation stand so I could see exactly where they are coming into the CRP heading to the beans. Sat my climber on a yellow jackets nest and those *******s are mean!!!! They got me about 20 times! Girlfriend's ladder stand was about 150 yards away so I climbed in it and went back and got my climber after dark. Back at it in the morning, different place though ( ;
> 
> 
> Sent from my textin' machine...


Oooo yeaaaaaaa! Those little suckers pack a PUNCH too for they're size! I got nailed by 10 the other week cutting a tree down right above the nest that was underground. They are bad this year! Never really heard to much about yellow jackets being a big problem until this year? Surprised you stuck it out after that, PROPS TO YOU!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I had 9 running around me last night all doe not even seen a buck yet had 17 come out of the corn the other night they were all bedded up in the corn field and went to the woods at dark went around and set up on them last night and they came to the corn last night I swear these deer need to make up their minds and pick a trail and stick to it. People are trying to eat them for gosh sake you would think they would get with the program. any how good luck to everyone I did find a buckeye last night coming out just happen to shine my light down and there it was.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have hunted 3 times over a couple different clover fields and haven't seen a thing.. I suspect they are eating acorns on the neighbors big bluff


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

korbin said:


> Oooo yeaaaaaaa! Those little suckers pack a PUNCH too for they're size! I got nailed by 10 the other week cutting a tree down right above the nest that was underground. They are bad this year! Never really heard to much about yellow jackets being a big problem until this year? Surprised you stuck it out after that, PROPS TO YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks, I probably wouldn't have but I had my scentblocker jacket (with my rangefinder in the pocket) tied onto my stand and didn't want to leave it out there over night. Needless to say it wasn't the greatest sit I've ever had...


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Well what crap arse news I got today. The only property I had left has been sold public for me I guess. Sucks so bad. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> Well what crap arse news I got today. The only property I had left has been sold public for me I guess. Sucks so bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Dang! That sucks right there. Sorry to hear about that one!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah man had two established mineral spots and worked all spring got a food plot to take small one but it was there. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm guessing asking the new owners is out of the question? Or, you could see if the current owners might give the new ones a heads up about you?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

The new owner bought it for a hunting property 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, kinda figured that was goin to be your reply.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm working on a guy at church they rifle hunt but not bow. They have plenty of land. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bump 

Anybody out tonight? I've got Friday off to hunt all weekend. Weather looks good.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah we went out, corn was cut today. Deer everywhere!! Wind was awful swirly though. Sweetness9880 had a doe at 40 but only a 30 yard pin. Work next two days, back at it Friday evening. Good luck everyone!!!


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

The way it's lookin I won't be goin out again for about two weeks. Between working all day and gettin ready to move we've been pretty busy.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Headed up to Unionville in November for a bowhunt during the rut! Cant wait!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Whre you moving to, Hopkins?


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopkins said:


> X2 on finding the food source.


Some acorns are falling here. Find the acorns, find the deer. I got my first double with a bow this past Sunday sitting on an oak flat.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

jmack73 said:


> Headed up to Unionville in November for a bowhunt during the rut! Cant wait!


Good luck to you! Hope you get the big one!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Had two does at thirty yards last night. Got busted on the draw. I was hunting on the ground.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've noticed a few folks mentioning MO public lands. I suspect it's only gonna get busier there. 

The gov't monopoly on the ammo industry has curbed gun sports, and this will only push more sportsmen toward bow hunting. Chances are that will relate to more people hunting public land.

This is also reflected in the stock market. Escalade Sports (owners of Trophy Ridge, Rocket Broadheads and Bear Archery) have experienced a large boost in the stock price of late. That's probably not soley a result of archery industry bit the rise in popularity of archery cannot hurt their stock. They are the only publicly traded archery company, btw.


----------



## rcloud (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice 8 from SW Missouri.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

rcloud said:


> View attachment 1772199
> 
> Nice 8 from SW Missouri.


Great buck! Congrats! 

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

rcloud said:


> View attachment 1772199
> 
> Nice 8 from SW Missouri.


Very nice buck! looks like he just lost his velvet. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> Whre you moving to, Hopkins?


Sorry man, I haven't been gettin on here much cause of work and prepping the other house. We're stayin in Raytown just movin to a different house cause our current landlord sucks a**, I hate that guy. Also the new house has a pretty big back yard with no house behind it, only a warehouse about 150y back, so there will be plenty of room to shoot the ol' bow!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Gotta have room to shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Apparently I just don't hunt the right spots in SWMO!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

affe22 said:


> Apparently I just don't hunt the right spots in SWMO!


Yeah me either lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

3 small bucks today, several doe. 1 raccoon. 

It's been really slow here. We usually have several 140-160's on camera by this time- nothing this year. Just does and small guys.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

brandent1 said:


> 3 small bucks today, several doe. 1 raccoon.
> 
> It's been really slow here. We usually have several 140-160's on camera by this time- nothing this year. Just does and small guys.


We know the feeling here in midmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Went out to scout Howell Island this week. It is so dense. Will be very tough hunting. I saw a couple of does that walked in to me at about 15 yards and a lot of signs of activity. Hope to get out next week once I get my arrows tuned properly. Thanks for the advise fellas.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

peoriairish said:


> Went out to scout Howell Island this week. It is so dense. Will be very tough hunting. I saw a couple of does that walked in to me at about 15 yards and a lot of signs of activity. Hope to get out next week once I get my arrows tuned properly. Thanks for the advise fellas.


Oh yeah, I forgot to mention how thick it can get out there

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Got this coyote on public land opening day, on my first time hunting with my new Guardian I picked up from AT last winter. I used an nap nitron and that cut is from the inside out. I hit him in the neck and the exit was near his anus. I was on the ground, too. He took three quick steps and started to tumble. This is my first coyote and it all happened pretty quick after I squeaked him in by kissing the back of my hand. In fact, he came running and stopped at 10 yards, I couldn't draw because he was looking right at me. He turned to leave, I drew, and he turned around at 18 yrds to get another look. And that was the end of his story.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone go out this morning or is already out this afternoon? I have to live my hunting through you guys this weekend. Since we're moving/unpacking.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally got one of our bigger ones out of velvet on cam.



















Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats a great buck! I'm In a stand right now Hopkins. by your house.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Out in the blind right now in central MO, nothing so far.


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

In the stand now but haven't seen anything 



Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Went out last night nothing. Gonna try an am hunt tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> Thats a great buck! I'm In a stand right now Hopkins. by your house.


Now that's just a tease right there! 

Good luck to everyone huntin tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## oldnslo (Jul 25, 2008)

3 turkeys, 8 pt, doe, and stick buck...no shots though in mid mo. Man I'm itchin'!!!


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Didn't get to hunt this evening due to rain, this morning my tree was swaying so bad I couldn't have aimed IF I saw anything.

Excited for tomorrow. 53 degrees. Little wind. Like Christmas morning.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been waiting on a north wind for two weeks to hunt one of my main spots, finally got it! Good luck everyone...


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

very foggy this morning in mid mo but holding out to see if the deer move after it lifts


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Buddy killed this 8pt near Branson yesterday AM.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> Thats a great buck! I'm In a stand right now Hopkins. by your house.


You end up seein any floater?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Headed to an oak flat hope something happens

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> Headed to an oak flat hope something happens
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Good luck!


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

Just got to my blind. Hopefully they give me a shot tonight. Last Sunday they stayed about 80 yards out

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

The sign is insane around the white oaks just need em to show up today. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

In the stand now for the evening. Comon buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Any one hunting around stockton mo?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

stratton2002 said:


> Any one hunting around stockton mo?


I do just not yet this year. Its good up there

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

Sitting in my climber on some public land by my house... I have a good feeling about these next couple days.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Any advice on public ground to hunt?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

The end of cc hwy is good 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks ill look into it


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

Had a decent doe at 40 yards tonight and I guess I shot over her. Never found my arrow or blood. Looked for over an hour until it got dark. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

I shot a doe tonight. first deer for the year, first deer with the hoyt and first blood with rage hypodermics. didn't get a complete pass through but went through multiple ribs and the opposite front shoulder before stopping. she went 40 yards and died. cant complain about that. very easy track job.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

turkeykiller92 said:


> I shot a doe tonight. first deer for the year, first deer with the hoyt and first blood with rage hypodermics. didn't get a complete pass through but went through multiple ribs and the opposite front shoulder before stopping. she went 40 yards and died. cant complain about that. very easy track job.


:thumbs_up


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> I shot a doe tonight. first deer for the year, first deer with the hoyt and first blood with rage hypodermics. didn't get a complete pass through but went through multiple ribs and the opposite front shoulder before stopping. she went 40 yards and died. cant complain about that. very easy track job.


Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> Headed up to Unionville in November for a bowhunt during the rut! Cant wait!


I'm heading up to Central MO the the last few days of Oct to hunt first week of November. Good luck!


----------



## BCarroll (Sep 21, 2012)

Nate's Parker said:


> The end of cc hwy is good
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Parents have a camper at the campground at the end of CC and actually hunted there a few times and I've always seen deer and turkey


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

First trad kill, nice mature doe. Have not experienced anything remotely as exciting as this hunt was, going all traditional and not looking back!


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hypos did the job! Big doe went 20 yards


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

I got a doe last Sunday. Happy to see a bunch of other MO hunters on here. Good luck.  http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=null


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry here's the link  http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2096573


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

SumBeach said:


> Sorry here's the link  http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2096573


Awesome!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Shot a little 8 last night first buck I have had in range with 8 points in 6 years. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the kills fellas!!!


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Nate's Parker said:


> Shot a little 8 last night first buck I have had in range with 8 points in 6 years.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Excellent work man! I know that felt good. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Went out yesterday evening. Didn't see squat while in the stand but did see 3 bucks standing just off the road on my way home. One about 120", one about 130"-140" and couldn't quite tell about the other but I know it was decent. Go figure...


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Acorns are dropping like crazy now, seeing deer roaming mid-day a little more. Otherwise it's been tough with the high temps.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree if you want to see deer find some white oaks. Those deer were out last night about 530. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Weekend weather looks sick!! Doe patrol for me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

nate's parker said:


> weekend weather looks sick!! Doe patrol for me
> 
> sent from my droid razr using tapatalk 2


 yessir!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Im in a stand a couple of miles from home. 80 degrees and lots of human activity around.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

floater said:


> Im in a stand a couple of miles from home. 80 degrees and lots of human activity around.


How'd you end up doin last weekend?


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

2 of us saw 1 doe......


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I did see 10 1 night out your way including a decent 10 point.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang! I've only been able to go a couple times so far and combined I haven't even seen that many. Thats some good s**t man.


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep. Urban bow only can be good.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm gunna have to find me some urban land to hunt then! It'll beat drivin 2 hrs to go hunting.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> I agree if you want to see deer find some white oaks. Those deer were out last night about 530.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I got my first double with a bow on the 22nd on a white oak flat. I got them just before 4:30 while they were munching away on acorns. I wasn't expecting anything that early and they darn near caught me off guard. I was playing on my phone and just happened to scan at the right time :darkbeer:

It has been my best early season that I have ever had. 3 down in the first two weekends of season! Now it's time to find the big guys.


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Congrats jeffco! Theres 5 in the neighbors lawn. 150 yards.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

floater said:


> Congrats jeffco! Theres 5 in the neighbors lawn. 150 yards.


Thanks! 150 is a chip shot when you practice at 250 lol.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

I just walked in the yard, and it is like skating on acorns. Find a white oak, boys, and you will find the deer!


----------



## MO_Bow (Dec 2, 2009)

This heat sucks!!


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

MO_Bow said:


> This heat sucks!!


We all agree but we have to take what we can get. The weekend looks better though. Maybe some bucks will be up at the right time!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

jeffco said:


> we all agree but we have to take what we can get. The weekend looks better though. Maybe some bucks will be up at the right time!


xx2


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

jeffco said:


> Thanks! 150 is a chip shot when you practice at 250 lol.


Bowtech's new motto--no such thing as out of range.

I saw about a dozen but every time they would start to head my way, the guy doing some work on the house where I was working would come out and dig in his tool box. The last time someone moved them off was about 715 so I snuck out.


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

stratton2002 said:


> Any one hunting around stockton mo?


Thats where my farm is, where you located?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone been doin any morning hunts lately or are most of you just seeing the deer in the afternoon?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hopkins said:


> I'm gunna have to find me some urban land to hunt then! It'll beat drivin 2 hrs to go hunting.


Drove around Lee's Summit/Jacomo this past weekend during the rain delay in a tournament and saw a lot of deer....


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> Drove around Lee's Summit/Jacomo this past weekend during the rain delay in a tournament and saw a lot of deer....


Can you hunt around Jacomo? A person might be able to find some private that connects to it but I didn't think you can hunt around the lake.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hopkins said:


> Can you hunt around Jacomo? A person might be able to find some private that connects to it but I didn't think you can hunt around the lake.


No idea bud, might ask one of the Heartland Bowhunter guys on here, they'd know I would assume, their from that area.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> No idea bud, might ask one of the Heartland Bowhunter guys on here, they'd know I would assume, their from that area.


Thanks much


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Filling the freezer with slickheads


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

nice


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Haven't been out but hope to hunt Sunday. We have about a 20 degree temp drop! Will sure to see movement!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

hoytviper06 said:


> Filling the freezer with slickheads
> 
> View attachment 1775882


Nice job!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

MOhunter08 said:


> Haven't been out but hope to hunt Sunday. We have about a 20 degree temp drop! Will sure to see movement!


I know, I wanted to go this weekend BAD after seeing that forecast for this weekend Low of 41 and high of 61?!!!! Anniversary weekend out of town :ballchain (I do love my wife though) We are sure to have a great time anyways :darkbeer: HaHa!


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks man!



korbin said:


> Nice job!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

korbin said:


> I know, I wanted to go this weekend BAD after seeing that forecast for this weekend Low of 41 and high of 61?!!!! Anniversary weekend out of town :ballchain (I do love my wife though) We are sure to have a great time anyways :darkbeer: HaHa!


We'll happy anniversary sir! And this is why I got married in June. Haha!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> We'll happy anniversary sir! And this is why I got married in June. Haha!


Haha nice!!! Happy anniversary korbin! I had a wedding anniversary in October, the second one was in July. Stay tuned for the third one...


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Hopkins said:


> Can you hunt around Jacomo? A person might be able to find some private that connects to it but I didn't think you can hunt around the lake.



No, ya can't hunt jacomo,or blue springs. But they do have managed hunts LOTS of deer in there.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

BUCK REAPER said:


> No, ya can't hunt jacomo,or blue springs. But they do have managed hunts LOTS of deer in there.


Yeah I figured. Thanks. I applied for a management hunt this year but I didn't get it.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

anybody get to hunt today? I didn't.. had to work from daylight til dark. maybe tomorrow afternoon but definitely Saturday. debating whether or not to sit all day due to the temp change.


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm so excited for this weekend I can't stand it. 40 degree lows!!!


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

turkeykiller92 said:


> anybody get to hunt today? I didn't.. had to work from daylight til dark. maybe tomorrow afternoon but definitely Saturday. debating whether or not to sit all day due to the temp change.


I hunted this evening.. Saw 3 yearlings, 2 does and 2 turkey's.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunday looks great here. 40 degrees for the low. Think I will probably sit the whole day. Just trying to decide where I wanna sit


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Saw 5 this evening about 6:50, to dark to shoot. Work this weekend, be back at it Monday evening. Weather does look great!!! Good luck to all that get out this weekend....


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Haven't been in a tree since Sunday evening. Planning on getting out Sat. morning.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Not only is it gunna be awesome weather this weekend I'm actually takin off tomorrow cause of Blake Sheltons concert and I'll be on the stand tomorrow afternoon. Gotta sleep in from tonight. Haha.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn we had tickets to that concert and sold them 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll be making my first sit of the season this afternoon and then again in the am. Wasn't gonna hunt until the end of this month, I took vacation October 28-November 8, but its grandmas 88th so I'm chasing does this weekend. Maybe I'll see something that'll cancel my vacation.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

where is everybody hunting? oaks beans corn?


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> where is everybody hunting? oaks beans corn?


They were hitting beans early but now it's all acorns here in SEMO. And there are a lot of them!!! 


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> Damn we had tickets to that concert and sold them
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Blake Shelton was awesome!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

First time in a stand in two weeks, hot but awesome!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> First time in a stand in two weeks, hot but awesome!


Agreed, HOT! But I'm glad to be in the stand too man! Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck to you too!


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

turkeykiller92 said:


> where is everybody hunting? oaks beans corn?


Hunt the oaks now!


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone ever hunt Rebel's Cove, Saline Valley, Danville or Reform Conservation Areas? I'm going to hunt a few days while passing through the state on my way to visit friends in Kansas. I'm looking for a place where I won't run into a lot of people. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Put up a new set this evening and it was a good hunt although unsuccessful. Had 3 does and a little spike feeding on clover and lespideza at 10 yards from me for about and hr and playing around in the field not what I'm after but was a nice evening 
P.S. The skeeters were terrible!!!!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

hoytviper06 said:


> Filling the freezer with slickheads
> 
> View attachment 1775882


I'm seeing some wicked shot placement there. Dead in a hurry. Nice job. I'm hunting sunday. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Get this rain outta here!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

brandent1 said:


> get this rain outta here!


xx2


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

Just stopped here, hopefully they start moving 



Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

My brother in law shot this buck last night outside Aurora

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, the whole morning sucked! I'm huntin by Truman lake and it pretty much rained all morning and is still a little right now. It did stop for a little bit around 10 so me and a buddy went back out and then the thunder started to roar and we got SOAKED. So this morning was no fun. Maybe it will let up and I can get an afternoon hunt in, if not then I'm gunna head back to the city. Did anyone do any good today or at least see something?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Buddy was hunting by Clinton killed a doe this am

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Saw 3 bucks in a field at edge of woods just down the road from my house at 1pm. 
Getting ready to go out soon. Hopefully they'll be moving all afternoon.

Good Luck All!!

slinger


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sitting here on the deck watching the rain roll in, enjoy the evening hunt fellas. Looks like I won't be out till morning...











Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

anybody see anything tonight before dark? I was sitting in hardwoods and never saw a deer. when I left after dark I saw about 10 does on the way home in a cut bean field just coming out of standing corn.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

turkeykiller92 said:


> anybody see anything tonight before dark? I was sitting in hardwoods and never saw a deer. when I left after dark I saw about 10 does on the way home in a cut bean field just coming out of standing corn.


I saw a year and half old cruse threw grunting just a little bit before dark. This was just inside the timber off a field. Then on my way out there was just enough light in another feild that I could see a dark spot so I threw up my binos and all I could see was a little deer and big deer; the little deer kept trying to mount the big deer. It was quite amusing.


----------



## 618killer (Oct 6, 2013)

don't know if I can ask this in here, but any of you hunt chain of rocks and that island before? I did last year but no luck. thinking about getting a permit again


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

Seen several deer here. Had 2 bucks come thru, one decent 8 my boy wanted to shoot, and one of the bigger 8's that I have been looking for. Had not seen him since last season, and he put on some mass this year. Can't wait for tomorrow. I gotta get to bed! LoL last year was the best year we have had on this property since we got it, and this year looks to be as good or better so far!

Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

seen two turkeys and 2 does and a fawn this morning. shot one of the turkeys a little after 8 and left after that. heading back out soon.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW!!!!!! what an afternoon! went in and hung a new set in some oaks and got finished with the set at 12:55. at 1:20 I saw my first deer. the deer just kept coming until dark. seen a total of around 27. unfortunately all but one spike were does and fawns...I tried my best to figure out an accurate number but its hard when you get deer coming and going in different directions. but to my best knowledge these were all different deer. on top of the deer I saw 2 big gobblers and a bunch of hens. a very eventful night.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

What an awesome morning. I had 44 degrees. Had 13 deer come by, 3 of which were small bucks, right under stand. Spike and 4 point dogging 2 yearling does. No decent shot at any of the does. Next time in woods will be Monday evening. Good luck fellow Mo. hunters!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

turkeykiller92, it sounds like you need to do some qdm on some of those does. Good luck man. Whats your location?


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Got my first buck last night. Bout a half mile tracking job, but got it done. In bed by 2AM!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

nice work, half a mile tracking job is indeed work. Did you have to drag him that far?


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

Not seeing any really good ones yet. But there is a lot of standing corn out there and we dont usually see the big boys too much until that is gone.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Shot a decent 9 point yesterday evening...basic 8 with a sticker on the right base. The weather definitely had the deer moving yesterday.


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations nc415  :shade:


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's my buck I shot yesterday.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

deer310sg said:


> turkeykiller92, it sounds like you need to do some qdm on some of those does. Good luck man. Whats your location?


Its on a farm I just got permission to hunt this year and I would shoot does but in order to drag a deer out I will have to drag it across several creeks, crp, and I big ditch with steep sides..just too lazy to do all that work for a doe. I have another farm I can kill does and as soon as the crops are out I can drive pretty much anywhere. and even before the crops are out the drags are ALOT easier.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

WUD DUK said:


> View attachment 1779415
> Here's my buck I shot yesterday.


GREAT BUCK man. Congrats, you gonna mount him?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

robampton said:


> Not seeing any really good ones yet. But there is a lot of standing corn out there and we dont usually see the big boys too much until that is gone.


xx2


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

korbin said:


> GREAT BUCK man. Congrats, you gonna mount him?


Nah, not mounting him. I'm taxidermy poor right now. Just got my daughter's deer back from last season and now she has a turkey being mounted. Just gonna mount the antlers.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Euro it yourself. Pretty easy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the kills!!! I'll be out tomorrow evening...


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

nate's parker said:


> euro it yourself. Pretty easy
> 
> sent from my droid razr using tapatalk 2


x2.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Headed out in a bit, east wind is odd. Guess I'll strap my climber on my back and start walking. Good luck to everyone that gets out...


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck archerynut01!


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck guys! I'm gonna go back out this weekend and try for a doe. Gonna go old school this time...longbow with bamboo shafts and flint arrowheads :tongue:


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Good luck archerynut01!


Thanks! Didn't do any good, but starting to find scrapes and rubs everywhere. Work the next two days, can't wait till the weekend!


Sent from my textin' machine...


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Hunted yesturday afternoon. Had 7 antlerless deer come by stand, had opportunity at 2 fawns, decided to pass. At 6:55 had a mature doe a her set of twins at 10 yds, no shot. Then these fawns came back, again let them walk. Great evening in the stand. Them darn skeeters were gettin after it though. Great job on all the kills fellas!


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Killed a doe Monday. Hoping to get out this evening


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

Well after having no bucks on camera for the last 3-4 weeks I checked a couple cams last night and finally had a couple decent ones show up. Still don't have the big boy back but hopefully in the next few weeks he will show up. Here is a couple of the bucks that came in. Should be some good ones next year and sorry the pics are blurry it gets foggy in the bottoms where my food plots are.


----------



## BootyK (Dec 2, 2009)

Sham20 that's a couple of deer that would be hard to pass. (I doubt I could pass). Hope the big one shows up.


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

Got a couple good ones on cam in the past couple weeks... shame I have to wait till after gun season. That's the way it goes; kill the little guys and the big ones show up.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

korbin said:


> nice work, half a mile tracking job is indeed work. Did you have to drag him that far?


Well, he ran towards the car in a way. Problem was it was on the side of an Ozark mountain! Lol it was thick and rocky, so it was no small task pulling him out. 

I had bow in left hand, pack around my waste, and climber stand on my back...deer antlers in my right hand to pull him. 

But it was all downhill. Seemed to catch the legs on sprouts, and it was so steep in places the tail end was trying to come around. It seemed to get azz-around tea-kettle on me and get caught up in the sprouts and brush. Kinda sucked. Just glad I found him.

My friends showed up about the time I got him to the field. They helped drag him across the field, but I could have never pulled him back up the hillside. It was a farther walk to my stand than just walking off the hillside. Total track and drag was about 3.5hrs.

It was a memorable experience for my first buck.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Nate's Parker said:


> Euro it yourself. Pretty easy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes sir!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Huff/MO said:


> Got a couple good ones on cam in the past couple weeks... shame I have to wait till after gun season. That's the way it goes; kill the little guys and the big ones show up.


There are some REALLY nice bucks in these photos! Great genetics there.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Had my first encounter with a bobcat two nights ago. Scariest thing. It was chewin' on a fawn it took down probably and wasn't scared of me. Even after I climbed down from the stand it just sat and looked at me. Saw about 4 does even with the bobcat.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

MOhunter08 said:


> Had my first encounter with a bobcat two nights ago. Scariest thing. It was chewin' on a fawn it took down probably and wasn't scared of me. Even after I climbed down from the stand it just sat and looked at me. Saw about 4 does even with the bobcat.


How about still hunting a draw and seeing what you think is a deer in the distance at about 100 yards. You see it disappear outta sight at about 60 yards and flank it by heading it off at the end of the draw. Only to find out when it comes out the end of the draw 40 yards from you its a cougar and knows your there, then circles you slowly trying to figure you out.....??? Bout 12 mile north of mexico missouri 2007. Ill never forget that.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

korbin said:


> How about still hunting a draw and seeing what you think is a deer in the distance at about 100 yards. You see it disappear outta sight at about 60 yards and flank it by heading it off at the end of the draw. Only to find out when it comes out the end of the draw 40 yards from you its a cougar and knows your there, then circles you slowly trying to figure you out.....??? Bout 12 mile north of mexico missouri 2007. Ill never forget that.


To hell with that!"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

nate's parker said:


> to hell with that!"
> 
> Sent from my droid razr using tapatalk 2


x1000


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

korbin said:


> How about still hunting a draw and seeing what you think is a deer in the distance at about 100 yards. You see it disappear outta sight at about 60 yards and flank it by heading it off at the end of the draw. Only to find out when it comes out the end of the draw 40 yards from you its a cougar and knows your there, then circles you slowly trying to figure you out.....??? Bout 12 mile north of mexico missouri 2007. Ill never forget that.


Screw that noise!!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

korbin im from mexico mo. are you from mexico also? and whos property were you on when you saw the cat?


----------



## fuzzhezy (Sep 27, 2013)

Do any of you hunt in Macon County? Have you been seeing a lot of deer and anything big?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

There's nothin like a 2 hr drive in the rain just to do a morning hunt.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah hopped out of bed let the dog out and its pouring here 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Nate's Parker said:


> Yeah hopped out of bed let the dog out and its pouring here
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Supposedly we're about out it so we'll be gettin dressed and headin soonish


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was up at 0330 getting ready and it started pouring. My hunting partner said "no way"

So I'm stuck at the house, may hit up an auction at 10am and try an evening hunt. Damn rain.


----------



## MO_Bow (Dec 2, 2009)

Another beautiful Missouri morning!!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

had to work a couple hours this morning but getting ready to shower and head out to the woods now.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> korbin im from mexico mo. are you from mexico also? and whos property were you on when you saw the cat?


No I'm not from Mexico. I live between there and columbia right near Hatton. The property was on Family friends that owned about 2500 acres of beans and corn. Wouldn't do them justice i don't think to throw out on the internet who's property that was, they are great people. Ended up selling the property and moving to town so that was a HUGE bummer. There were more big bucks out there then a guy could shake a stick at.


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

brandent1 said:


> I was up at 0330 getting ready and it started pouring. My hunting partner said "no way"
> 
> So I'm stuck at the house, may hit up an auction at 10am and try an evening hunt. Damn rain.


I planned on hunting this morning, but didn't make it home from the Cards game till 0300. I was in no shape to climb a tree or carry a weapon. I'll try it this evening.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

I was gonna hunt this am as well, was SO sore after work yesterday there wasn't a chance I was moving from this bed. Matter of fact I'm still sitting in it!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody go this evening? If so, how was it?


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

My dad and i both hunted different spots. Didn't see a deer but I did shoot a squirrel with the bow.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

neighbor was combining corn, didn't see anything until I left and on the way home saw several. they are moving at night now. gunna be slow for a couple weeks I think...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

hunter97 said:


> My dad and i both hunted different spots. Didn't see a deer but I did shoot a squirrel with the bow.


I had one this mornin that was bein a pain in my arse and I thought about ending my misery by shooting that freakin thing. But then a spike came in and beded 42y from me for about an hour or longer. I was hoping his mom, dad, big brother, sister, uncle, aunt, cousin, just about anything that was legal and I would consider shooting would come in but nooooooo couldn't get that lucky. With that said it was pretty cool to just watch him for that long.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

korbin said:


> How about still hunting a draw and seeing what you think is a deer in the distance at about 100 yards. You see it disappear outta sight at about 60 yards and flank it by heading it off at the end of the draw. Only to find out when it comes out the end of the draw 40 yards from you its a cougar and knows your there, then circles you slowly trying to figure you out.....??? Bout 12 mile north of mexico missouri 2007. Ill never forget that.


I'm up by Kirksville, North of it a ways. About a mile from the IA line. Saw another dang coyote tonight. He ALMOST came into range.. He would've been dead. Also does anyone know the rule about carrying a sidearm while bow hunting? I decided to just in case.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

turkeykiller92 said:


> neighbor was combining corn, didn't see anything until I left and on the way home saw several. they are moving at night now. gunna be slow for a couple weeks I think...


Even with this cool front comin through you think so? I figure the big boys will prob still be movin at night, especially where I hunt since it's on and near public, but I was thinkin the others might be up and movin during the daylight.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MOhunter08 said:


> I'm up by Kirksville, North of it a ways. About a mile from the IA line. Saw another dang coyote tonight. He ALMOST came into range.. He would've been dead. Also does anyone know the rule about carrying a sidearm while bow hunting? I decided to just in case.


Pretty sure you have to have your concealed carry permit to do that. By pretty sure I'm talkin 85-90% sure.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hopkins said:


> Even with this cool front comin through you think so? I figure the big boys will prob still be movin at night, especially where I hunt since it's on and near public, but I was thinkin the others might be up and movin during the daylight.


IMO.. it will help a little bit and as the farmers are getting corn out that will definitely help. but to get the big boys up and moving we need cooler temps in the 30s. also a few weeks will put us around the time the bucks start getting ansy and cruising a little more. 

im no pro but that's my thinking.


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

U Have To Have Ur Ccw To Carry While Bowhunting


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

MOhunter08 said:


> I'm up by Kirksville, North of it a ways. About a mile from the IA line. Saw another dang coyote tonight. He ALMOST came into range.. He would've been dead. Also does anyone know the rule about carrying a sidearm while bow hunting? I decided to just in case.


If you're on private property- carry whatever you want.

Public Property- you need your CCW. 

I'd carry either way, personally. My life isn't dependent on what some politicians say. (Not that I'm afraid of coyotes, more scared of the two legged critters)


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Even if you open carry you still need your ccw?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MOhunter08 said:


> Even if you open carry you still need your ccw?


Sure do.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hopkins said:


> Sure do.


Huh, didn't know that. Anyways I hunt on private not a big issue but good to know because I am possibly hunting public this rifle season. Who's all going out this afternoon?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

shoot or pass this year? 







. Im fairly sure ill shoot this guy if i get the chance, uneven, weak left side. Be a good management deer to cull







this is for sure a deer on the hit list for a cull buck


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

It Would Be Nice To Get A Shot At Something Like That But Even More To Call Him A Cull Buck lol


----------



## rwhouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Struggling in a bad way here in Mid-mo. Only seen four deer do far. Can't seem to find the right tree. It's gonna get better.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

rwhouse said:


> struggling in a bad way here in mid-mo. Only seen four deer do far. Can't seem to find the right tree. It's gonna get better.


xx2


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

MOhunter08 said:


> Even if you open carry you still need your ccw?


 Not if the gun is in open view. But it is not legal to carry firearm while bowhunting.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Seen a dandy at 10am today while headed to work. Right on the edge of a bean field but a good ways off the road. Easy 150+.

Finally started seeing a few rubs over the weekend.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

they were moving tonight where I was.. got in late but ive been waiting for a south wind and got it plus I felt they would be moving with the front moving in tonight. seen several walking in plus 5 does on stand.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Little slow for me as well. 3 gobblers and 1 lone doe. No shot at any. That wind didn't help out.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

korbin said:


> View attachment 1783559
> shoot or pass this year?
> 
> View attachment 1783561
> ...


the first two I would give at least one more year but the last one is definitely mature! at least 4 1/2


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

korbin said:


> No I'm not from Mexico. I live between there and columbia right near Hatton. The property was on Family friends that owned about 2500 acres of beans and corn. Wouldn't do them justice i don't think to throw out on the internet who's property that was, they are great people. Ended up selling the property and moving to town so that was a HUGE bummer. There were more big bucks out there then a guy could shake a stick at.


I probably hunt within a few miles of where you were is why I was asking.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

So far this is all I have found in the wildlife codes:


_3 CSR 10-7.432 Deer: Archery Hunting Season

PURPOSE: This rule establishes the archery
deer hunting season, limits, and provisions
for hunting.

(1) The archery deer hunting season is September
15, 2010, through January 15, 2011,
excluding the November portion of the
firearms deer hunting season. Use archery
methods only; firearms may not be possessed
with the following exceptions (Firearms possessed
under these exceptions may not be
used to take wildlife while archery hunting.
Proof of this exception must be carried while
hunting.):

(A) Any person who has been issued a
concealed carry endorsement on a driver
license or non-driver license and such
endorsement or license has not been suspended,
revoked, canceled, or denied may
carry concealed firearms on or about his/her
person while hunting; and_

_(B) Any qualified law enforcement officer
or qualified retired law enforcement officer
as defined in the Federal Law Enforcement
Officers Safety Act (18 USC 926B or 18
USC 926C) may carry concealed firearms on
or about his/her person while hunting._

I haven't been able to find anything about open carry, but I know I have read it somewhere before. So, I'm going to email the department and see what they say.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm Chris. In new here and live in Washington. I hunt family land in Franklin and Camden counties.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

mustangracer said:


> Hey guys, I'm Chris. In new here and live in Washington. I hunt family land in Franklin and Camden counties.


Hello Chris, and welcome to AT


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> I probably hunt within a few miles of where you were is why I was asking.


Thats a nice area man, your a lucky hunter to be able to have land around there. Property surrounds the salt river if that tells ya anything  Good luck out there turkeykiller


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Hopkins said:


> So far this is all I have found in the wildlife codes:
> 
> 
> _3 CSR 10-7.432 Deer: Archery Hunting Season
> ...


Received the email back from MDC:


"Missouri is an “open carry” state and you may openly carry a handgun on MDC lands while hunting with two exceptions:

1. If you are hunting deer/turkey on an archery deer and turkey hunting permit during the archery season, you may not be in possession of a firearm.
2. If you are hunting turkey during fall firearms hunting season, you may not be in possession of both a firearm and a bow while hunting.

The exception to both of these rules are holders of a valid CCW permit and active/retired law enforcement officers. These individuals may be in possession of a firearm while archery hunting, but may only carry it concealed and may not use it to take game.

Thank you for your inquiry and have a great day!

Kelly Sullens
Accounting Technician – Wildlife Division
P.O. Box 180, 2901 W. Truman Blvd.
Jefferson City, MO 65102-0180
(573) 522-4115 ext. 3153
[email protected]"


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well im sitting the sidelines today with a meeting tonight! the October LULL has been in place for me I was seeing deer all the time until about a week ago then they stopped coming to the bean fields and moved to the acorns. so it to the river bottoms for me I guess seen a lot of scrapes though on the fields I figure the boys are moving from about 1am-4 am we might not get down in the 30's for a while which will push the rut back to rifle season again this year I imagine but we will se I hope it get up and going at least a few weeks before rifle.


----------



## Rail Operator (Dec 18, 2010)

Can somebody clear something up for me. Are archery hunters allowed to archery hunt during rifle season in Missouri?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Rail Operator said:


> Can somebody clear something up for me. Are archery hunters allowed to archery hunt during rifle season in Missouri?


Yes but you must be in possession of a firearms tags. Technically your are still hunting the firearms portion only your using a bow.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

korbin said:


> Yes but you must be in possession of a firearms tags. Technically your are still hunting the firearms portion only your using a bow.


Another thing, during alternative methods portion (formerly known as muzzle loader)of season you are allowed to tag a deer that you harvested with your bow using a firearms tag. This comes in handy if you have already harvested 2 bucks with your bow or want to save a bow tag. Meaning you can shot an additional buck using archery methods only tagging it with a firearms tag should you be so fortunate.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Rail Operator said:


> Can somebody clear something up for me. Are archery hunters allowed to archery hunt during rifle season in Missouri?


Yes, but you must purchase a firearms tag and use it only. You cannot hunt on an archery permit during rifle season.


----------



## Rail Operator (Dec 18, 2010)

When archery hunting during the firearms season I am assuming that we can't be in full camo and must wear orange like were suppose to when using a firearm during the firearms season?


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Rail Operator said:


> When archery hunting during the firearms season I am assuming that we can't be in full camo and must wear orange like were suppose to when using a firearm during the firearms season?


Correct. Also, if you are bow hunting during the youth portion or alternative methods portion, you are required to wear orange


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Rail Operator said:


> When archery hunting during the firearms season I am assuming that we can't be in full camo and must wear orange like were suppose to when using a firearm during the firearms season?


Yes! Your hunting firearms portion, all rules apply to you. Your simply choosing to use a bow.


----------



## Rail Operator (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for answering my questions Guys.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

Finally getting to make a trip back to MO this weekend to get to hunt. Most of the corn I can hunt has been cut, and the beans are going to start getting picked tomorrow. Where have you guys been seeing the deer? In the corn, beans, or in the acorns? Just trying to get any advice I can, will be hunting without much time to scout.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

D-nasty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally getting to make a trip back to MO this weekend to get to hunt. Most of the corn I can hunt has been cut, and the beans are going to start getting picked tomorrow. Where have you guys been seeing the deer? In the corn, beans, or in the acorns? Just trying to get any advice I can, will be hunting without much time to scout.


Your best bet would be acorns. If you already have a spot set up on some then I would go there.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Rail Operator said:


> When archery hunting during the firearms season I am assuming that we can't be in full camo and must wear orange like were suppose to when using a firearm during the firearms season?


no orange required if its a public bow only area.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Hung a climber on a new spot in Marthasville last night. Saw 3 fat does in the driveway up to my buddies house (where my stand is) I am super excited about having a place to hunt closer to home than my typical 30 minute drive.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Found my target, he finally showed!

Last year










This year


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopkins said:


> Your best bet would be acorns. If you already have a spot set up on some then I would go there.


Thanks for the tip. I don't have a stand setup yet in the acorns, but will get one set saturday around noon after my first AM hunt. The weekend can't get here fast enough.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck bud!



MissouriBowtech said:


> Found my target, he finally showed!
> 
> Last year
> 
> ...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

D-nasty said:


> Thanks for the tip. I don't have a stand setup yet in the acorns, but will get one set saturday around noon after my first AM hunt. The weekend can't get here fast enough.


Not a problem. Good luck!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally!!!! Some deer movement. Saw several and had a really nice buck cross the ridge in front of me tonight, 63 yards though. Found a tree a bit closer for tomorrow evening...


----------



## RRAshooter78 (Aug 7, 2010)

Had a couple good ones on camera fighting, I hope things are starting to get rolling.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

archerynut01 said:


> Finally!!!! Some deer movement. Saw several and had a really nice buck cross the ridge in front of me tonight, 63 yards though. Found a tree a bit closer for tomorrow evening...


were you around oak tree?


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> were you around oak tree?


Yeah it was an oak flat. The property I hunt is a 640 acre chunk of woods (no fields) that has been logged several times over the past 25 years. It is thick! When there are as many acorns as there are this year, it makes it difficult to get on them. But when we do, look out! ( :


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

My brother got this one this morning in my stand with his Bear Anarchy.


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Just pulled my card, and was surprised to see 2- 8 &9 point bucks sparring and what makes it even better they keep showing up from 4 to 7 p.m.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

This weekend is going to be good. They're calling for frost tonight!!
I'm gonna do some rattling in the morning, if I haven't shot one by 8am.
Good luck guys!!


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

This weekend and all next week looks likes its gonna be super! Too bad i'm sick


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

FlickinBoogers said:


> This weekend and all next week looks likes its gonna be super! Too bad i'm sick


So, you're not FlickinBoogers...you're WipinSnot? Just kidding man. Get better and get back out there!


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Ill be heading up north to rebels cove all next week, hope to keep these cool temps around and see a lot of deer movement as well.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

The weather is starting to cooperate. Horny deer season is getting closer.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

jeffco said:


> The weather is starting to cooperate. Horny deer season is getting closer.


Awesome


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome squared!!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome Infinity + 1!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like the cards are going to the World Series boys!!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Looks like the cards are going to the World Series boys!!


Yes indeed! I was there for the final game of the '06 World Series and would love to go again! Let's do this!!!!!


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

archerynut01 said:


> Yes indeed! I was there for the final game of the '06 World Series and would love to go again! Let's do this!!!!!


Wacha is UNBELIEVABLE!!! 
Go Cardinals!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

archerynut01 said:


> Yes indeed! I was there for the final game of the '06 World Series and would love to go again! Let's do this!!!!!


Cool. I was there game 6 1985 world series....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

FlinginCarbon said:


> Wacha is UNBELIEVABLE!!!
> Go Cardinals!


It's hard to believe that it was just this year that I was watching him pitch in front of hundreds of people on a bitter cold April day in Omaha, Nebraska lol.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> It's hard to believe that it was just this year that I was watching him pitch in front of hundreds of people on a bitter cold April day in Omaha, Nebraska lol.


They kid has ice in his veins... 
And a golden arm. 

The future is bright for the Red birds.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

FlinginCarbon said:


> They kid has ice in his veins...
> And a golden arm.
> 
> The future is bright for the Red birds.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> FlinginCarbon said:
> 
> 
> > They kid has ice in his veins...
> ...


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, this morning was a bust. My new stand I hung is just too close to a zillion barking dogs and a couple horses that are scared of squirrels.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Had a nice morning sit.
Started with a big boy walking by at 20 yards, but was still too dark to shoot. I could see his rack shining in the moonlight. Don't know what he was, but he looked pretty good.
Had a total of 12 does and 3 more bucks come through between 7:30 and 9. None of the does gave me a shot.
At about 8:45, a descent 8 and a forked horn came in behind me. I got turned around and drew just as the 8 stepped out from behind some brush. I judged him at 35 yards and took the shot..... Uggg, right under him!!
Must have been about 42 or 43. That's what happens when you don't shoot any 3D all summer!

Overall, it was an exciting morning.
Now its nap time!

P.S. Go Cards!!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

slinger said:


> Had a nice morning sit.
> Started with a big boy walking by at 20 yards, but was still too dark to shoot. I could see his rack shining in the moonlight. Don't know what he was, but he looked pretty good.
> Had a total of 12 does and 3 more bucks come through between 7:30 and 9. None of the does gave me a shot.
> At about 8:45, a descent 8 and a forked horn came in behind me. I got turned around and drew just as the 8 stepped out from behind some brush. I judged him at 35 yards and took the shot..... Uggg, right under him!!
> ...


I live for those types of mornings! And yes.....GO CARDS!!!!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Who all went out this morning or afternoon?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

I just got done with an evening sit. Rattled in a curious buck. He wasn't real big, all i saw. Pumped for the morning. Have a really good feeling about tomorrow


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

Today I had 3 does come in this morning around 9am, different spot tonight, seen 3 bucks on standing beans.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

I won't have a chance again until next weekend.


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Morning was a bust. Evening was very active. 6+ doe and a nice buck standing 100 yards from my truck on the way back. Never would have guessed. Obviously he busted me, I was walking and texting. 

They're getting nocturnal


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Nothing this evening for me left the climber out gonna hit it again in the am.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

This past week has proly been some of the slowest hunting I've ever seen. In the stand though this morning. Nothing yet.......


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Scared three off on my way in this morning. They were right were I was hunting.


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

I've got two does about 100 yards out just milling around. Had two unknown deer come by as soon as I got the bow pulled up in the tree also. Too dark to tell what they were other than deer


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Just had a nice 8 pt come by on public land, wouldn't stop at 20 so he'll live to die another day.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone see anything during daylight this morning? I have a yote 130yards away right now and it looks like it has mange.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

I have seen 5 bucks and 2 does here on public land so far this a.m.. It's been an epic morning, 1 of the bucks walked by grunting on the does trail. Things should definitely start to heat up before too long.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

slept in this morning taking a shower and heading out soon


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

I actually contemplated going out this morning and said eff it im going. Got in the stand just before the sun rose, it was light out as I was walking to my stand and 30 minutes after I got set up, the action started and finally slowed down around 10. Good luck to everyone this coming days, movement should start to heat up.


----------



## 618killer (Oct 6, 2013)

cant wait to get back out to the property this weekend. last weekend I saw a tonnn of turkey. they were coming from every direction. a little to far to shoot (about 52 yards) I wasn't chancing that. so I let them live, but there were a few niceeee gobblers. one was just struttin full blown. the beards were very nice on afew. the deer movement so far is not much and I haven't found their pattern. so I hope next weekend brings good times


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

Shot A Button This Morning Doing.G My First Spot And Stalk In The Woods Idk What Happened But I Was Meaning To Shoot Momma But When I Leaned Out From Behind The Tree I Was Hiding From The Button And Momma Switched On Me Without Me Knowing It So She Lives But He died


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't worry, you just hit the Veni-veal jackpot!


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Miz


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Got this buck this morning about 7:45 in Marion county. G or my blood pumping. Two other guys from work got nice bucks near lake of the Ozarks. Seen two bucks in the middle of the road on the way home following a doe didn't even look at me in the headlights. Good time to get in the woods.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

SumBeach said:


> Got this buck this morning about 7:45 in Marion county. G or my blood pumping. Two other guys from work got nice bucks near lake of the Ozarks. Seen two bucks in the middle of the road on the way home following a doe didn't even look at me in the headlights. Good time to get in the woods.


Wow, nice buck yall makin it sound like the rut out there! HA just now seeing some real fresh and big scrapes popin up. Tons of rubs but this moon is killin me. My wife and I are gonna sit in the morning on some great stands for this north wind we now have here. Hopefully these clouds keep the moon light low and theyll be moving around longer in the am. We'll see!


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

Thinking about heading out this evening for the first hunt of the year.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Talked to some guys at work one of them rattled their buck in.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

SumBeach said:


> Talked to some guys at work one of them rattled their buck in.


My brother grunted in a little buck yesterday evening.


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

In tree since 4 tonight. Has a forkie in the beans right in front of my stand when I walked in. Haven't seen anything else. Farmer just showed up and started cutting beans on the far end of the field. Hopefully he stays down there all evening.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

I rattled had three small bucks come in together this morning. Rattled an hour later and they did a big circle and came back again, lol. Watched a good buck work a scrape on the other side of the field at first light


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, so Im interested in your guys input on this. I've been talking to many many other hunters the last couple days and they all are seeing bucks actually with does. Then about an hour ago I was driving and saw a doe on the side of the road and slowed down and a HUGE (160's huge in my book) buck ran in front of me and stopped right next to her just at the fields/roads edge standing together. Im starting to really get the idea that the rut is going to be super early this year. Im saying the peak may be about November 1-4 ish? any thoughts, what have you guys have been observing?
:set1_thinking:


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

I dont think the rut will peak that soon. I think it will be somewhat late again but this weather yas certainly sparked some activity! Dosent matter though, im stuck in the house with bronchitis and an ear infection....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

FlickinBoogers said:


> I dont think the rut will peak that soon. I think it will be somewhat late again but this weather yas certainly sparked some activity! Dosent matter though, im stuck in the house with bronchitis and an ear infection....


That sucks, heal up fast!


----------



## fuzzhezy (Sep 27, 2013)

So I booked a hunt with Macon COunty Outfitters from november 3 to november 9th. I have no clue what to expect for deer activity and the size of deer there and have many questions for you bowhunters down there, but I am only going to post the one I am really concerned with. What is the typical size of a nice buck there for a bow? And how many opportunities am I going to have at a descent sized deer. I am from ND and my deer that I see here and consider shooters is way different than what you all consider nice. Mine dont need to be 140 to 150 in size but anything over 130. Am I going to see a lot of these size deer? Any information helps and I know the saying, "if I like it, why not shoot it"! But I want to know what caliber of deer I can expect to see. Thanks!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

fuzzhezy said:


> So I booked a hunt with Macon COunty Outfitters from november 3 to november 9th. I have no clue what to expect for deer activity and the size of deer there and have many questions for you bowhunters down there, but I am only going to post the one I am really concerned with. What is the typical size of a nice buck there for a bow? And how many opportunities am I going to have at a descent sized deer. I am from ND and my deer that I see here and consider shooters is way different than what you all consider nice. Mine dont need to be 140 to 150 in size but anything over 130. Am I going to see a lot of these size deer? Any information helps and I know the saying, "if I like it, why not shoot it"! But I want to know what caliber of deer I can expect to see. Thanks!


Is there a minimum on the buck you can shoot? I looked at their website, seems like the majority of pics are gun kills, but the location is prime so I would think it would be great hunting and you're hunting the first week they have hunts from what I see, so that's a bonus too. Have a decoy handy.


----------



## SteveMH (Aug 25, 2006)

Took a 8 point Saturday evening in northwest Mo. He came in behind three doe headed for the waterhole. Went back to the spot Monday and saw some new large scrapes. Haven't been seeing much action on my morning hunts. But evenings at the waterhole are getting exciting!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had a stud standing in the moonlight at 15 yards this morning. Came through at 6:20. All I could see was horns shining. I've seen 4 turkeys and 712 squirrels since then. These cooler temps are the bomb. 

As far as the rut, still a couple of weeks out, imo. Cooler temps has their juices flowing, the rut is all about the does though...


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Buddy got some pics of this buck from down the road. any idea on score/age?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

I would guess that big guy would have to be upper 160's gross, Look at those brow tines :mg:


BigDeer said:


> Buddy got some pics of this buck from down the road. any idea on score/age?
> 
> View attachment 1788990
> 
> ...


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Never seen this guy before until my buddy put a magnum scrape drip on an existing scrape. What ya think of him?


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Never seen this guy before until my buddy put a magnum scrape drip on an existing scrape. What ya think of him?


DAAAAMMMMNNNN....That's tall:mg: Skyscraper!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hopkins said:


> Never seen this guy before until my buddy put a magnum scrape drip on an existing scrape. What ya think of him?


i think shoot!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> i think shoot!


You best believe! Haha!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

WUD DUK said:


> DAAAAMMMMNNNN....That's tall:mg: Skyscraper!!


Helllllllllllll yeah!!!


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

saw new scapes sunday - but it will be tough for next day or so with the full moon


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

What's everyones tactic for the next week before things heat up? VERY slow here in nw Mo with Ehd last 2 years..


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Friday looks to be a good day to be in your good spot.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

I hunt across the road from my house sometimes. I just walked across the road and peaked over the hill to see if any deer were in the bottom. There were 2 does with a small buck trailing behind. Right under my stand!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopkins said:


> Never seen this guy before until my buddy put a magnum scrape drip on an existing scrape. What ya think of him?


He's awesome!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

korbin said:


> Okay, so Im interested in your guys input on this. I've been talking to many many other hunters the last couple days and they all are seeing bucks actually with does. Then about an hour ago I was driving and saw a doe on the side of the road and slowed down and a HUGE (160's huge in my book) buck ran in front of me and stopped right next to her just at the fields/roads edge standing together. Im starting to really get the idea that the rut is going to be super early this year. Im saying the peak may be about November 1-4 ish? any thoughts, what have you guys have been observing?
> :set1_thinking:


i shot a buck on sunday night. but couldnt find it with minimal blood after rattling about an hour before. yesterday i went looking for it again after work. as i was looking i heard a buck grunt 2 or 3 times and then a really deep growl at a distance towards a field. when i got to the field just inside the the timber i seen a doe and a fawn. i grunted with my mouth and a nice buck walked out behind the does. i snort wheezed and grunted again with my mouth and he started making a couple scrapes. i sat and watched him through my binos and all 3 started walking towards me. they made it to 20 yards of me. if i hadnt been trying to find the buck that i shot i probably wouldve shot him. been seeing more and more bucks more scrapes and more rubs almost everytime i go out. idk about when it will peak but the bucks are really starting more and more it seems


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

Just A Question But Do Any Of Yall Hunt Truman That Is Where I Do All Of My Hunting at


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> He's awesome!


 woah! i got a picture of a buck ALOT like this one this summer. brows are a little longer and hes wider but not as tall but close. ill post a pic up here in a little bit


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hopkins said:


> Never seen this guy before until my buddy put a magnum scrape drip on an existing scrape. What ya think of him?


Nice buck. I love those high and tight racks!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

for some reason my laptop wont wont let me upload the pics


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

That's a cool looking Buck!


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

turkeykiller92 said:


> for some reason my laptop wont wont let me upload the pics


Probably need to compress the pics before you upload.


----------



## fuzzhezy (Sep 27, 2013)

No minimum on the size of the buck I can shoot!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought this cold snap would have em up and moving this morning, needless to say I'm disappointed........ So far


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

On the way back from a ball game last night, spotted a BIG 8 pt standing along the road coming out of Saline Valley. Neck was swollen big time. Night before last I saw an 8 pt not as big but nice, with a busted rack along the road. The boys are moving for sure.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

korbin said:


> I thought this cold snap would have em up and moving this morning, needless to say I'm disappointed........ So far


all night time and early morning because of the moon, i'd say it should be good within a few days if not sooner.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

huntinlabs said:


> Just A Question But Do Any Of Yall Hunt Truman That Is Where I Do All Of My Hunting at


I used to hunt it a lot. Still do but not quite as much anymore.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

huntinlabs said:


> Just A Question But Do Any Of Yall Hunt Truman That Is Where I Do All Of My Hunting at


used to hunt "Broyles Branch" (sp) years ago, good deer down there i would think still.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Will that was the dumbest freaking thing I did yet this year. Put the stock on five turkeys in the field, judged them at 40 they ended up being 50 and i forgot my range finder. Two arrows and broadheads gone, lol. Oh well, was still fun  added some excitement to my deerless morning


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

korbin said:


> Will that was the dumbest freaking thing I did yet this year. Put the stock on five turkeys in the field, judged them at 40 they ended up being 50 and i forgot my range finder. Two arrows and broadheads gone, lol. Oh well, was still fun  added some excitement to my deerless morning


LOL...I've done the same thing. Kinda gets expensive doesn't it?! :darkbeer:


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

I was using talk text from my phone, what i meant was (well, not will) and (stalk, not stock)


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

WUD DUK said:


> LOL...I've done the same thing. Kinda gets expensive doesn't it?! :darkbeer:


Yes sir, I should know better after doing over and over in the past. But at that exact moment I think to myself " Im Gonna Get me one of them Turkey! " Then afterwards Im looking for my arrows in tall grass that angles downhill :BangHead: HAHA never can help myself though.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

huntinlabs said:


> Just A Question But Do Any Of Yall Hunt Truman That Is Where I Do All Of My Hunting at


I hunt around there quiet a bit. PM me and let me know where it is you hunt.


----------



## SteveMH (Aug 25, 2006)

kwaldeier said:


> What's everyones tactic for the next week before things heat up? VERY slow here in nw Mo with Ehd last 2 years..


Keep hunting the waterhole in the evenings. Probably tag out by the weekend. Lots of action. Hunting the Denver area in Worth county.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

huntinlabs said:


> Just A Question But Do Any Of Yall Hunt Truman That Is Where I Do All Of My Hunting at


I hunt Osceola area its awesome up that way


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Nate's Parker said:


> I hunt Osceola area its awesome up that way


Got good deer around that area. Several hogs around there also!


----------



## mobowhunter31 (Nov 12, 2008)

Heading out right after work, weather is awesome!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

how do you compress them?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

figured out how to compress them.


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

Finally sealed the deal tonight, weather was perfect so I took 1/2 day of vacation to get out early. Set up my buck decoy for the first time and did some light rattling and grunting. Pulled in 5 bucks tonight from 2:30pm to 6pm when this guy showed up.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

huntngolfer said:


> Finally sealed the deal tonight, weather was perfect so I took 1/2 day of vacation to get out early. Set up my buck decoy for the first time and did some light rattling and grunting. Pulled in 5 bucks tonight from 2:30pm to 6pm when this guy showed up.
> View attachment 1790447
> View attachment 1790448


Heck Yes!!! Congrats on a fine buck!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Nate's Parker said:


> I hunt Osceola area its awesome up that way


used to hunt that area for years. guy the ran the hotel on top the hill by the cheese place let us hunt his farm, killed my first buck there. years and years of trot lining the lake as well. Not sure if it is still there but there was a small grocery store in town and they would cut tbones as thick as you want and charge next to nothing, like $5-$6. Lots of good memories about Osceola.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats Huntngolfer! Very nice buck and great to hear they are reacting to deeks!!!


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

huntngolfer said:


> Finally sealed the deal tonight, weather was perfect so I took 1/2 day of vacation to get out early. Set up my buck decoy for the first time and did some light rattling and grunting. Pulled in 5 bucks tonight from 2:30pm to 6pm when this guy showed up.
> View attachment 1790447
> View attachment 1790448


AWESOME:thumbs_up


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> how do you compress them?


Yeah...this^. I've had several pics that wouldn't post as well!


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

huntngolfer said:


> Finally sealed the deal tonight, weather was perfect so I took 1/2 day of vacation to get out early. Set up my buck decoy for the first time and did some light rattling and grunting. Pulled in 5 bucks tonight from 2:30pm to 6pm when this guy showed up.
> View attachment 1790447
> View attachment 1790448


Congrats on a awesome buck. I always said I wanted to decoy a deer in. Just never had it happen yet.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

huntngolfer said:


> Finally sealed the deal tonight, weather was perfect so I took 1/2 day of vacation to get out early. Set up my buck decoy for the first time and did some light rattling and grunting. Pulled in 5 bucks tonight from 2:30pm to 6pm when this guy showed up.
> View attachment 1790447
> View attachment 1790448


That is AWESOME! Strong work man!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

huntngolfer said:


> Finally sealed the deal tonight, weather was perfect so I took 1/2 day of vacation to get out early. Set up my buck decoy for the first time and did some light rattling and grunting. Pulled in 5 bucks tonight from 2:30pm to 6pm when this guy showed up.
> View attachment 1790447
> View attachment 1790448


Nice buck man! Good job.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

turkeykiller92 said:


> View attachment 1790373
> figured out how to compress them.


He does look similar, that's cool. Awesome buck! I love how his brows look


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 24 hours later and I'm still all pumped up. I hope the info on the decoy helps some of you out this week/weekend. This is what I like about AT, a great place to share this stuff with others who care. 

For anyone interested, I kept the rattling light. Used a 110" rack i found on a dead deer, never cracked them hard, just tickling and twisting. Frequency was only about 15 seconds worth once every 45 minutes. The grunting I also kept on the lighter tone, was going for the 2.5 to 3.5 yr old sounds. On the scent I took a white cloth and hung it under the decoy tail, soaked it with dominate buck unrine, then 5 yds in front of the decoy was a scrape that I doctored up with a different dominate buck scent. Just trying to keep it interesting for all the deer down wind. Something worked, that's where he come from.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody go out this morning? It's a great one to be in the woods! To bad I'm stuck workin. D***IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O well, I'll be out this weekend.


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

Im still getting over this bronchitis crap, think it has moved into an ear infection... By the time I get ovet it all it will be spring turkey season lol


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

huntngolfer said:


> Finally sealed the deal tonight, weather was perfect so I took 1/2 day of vacation to get out early. Set up my buck decoy for the first time and did some light rattling and grunting. Pulled in 5 bucks tonight from 2:30pm to 6pm when this guy showed up.
> View attachment 1790447
> View attachment 1790448


Nice buck, congrats brother!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hopkins said:


> Anybody go out this morning? It's a great one to be in the woods! To bad I'm stuck workin. D***IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O well, I'll be out this weekend.


I know right! Frost on the ground and everything. I'm stuck at work too


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm stuck cleaning the house for my brothers b-day party tonight. But it beats going to school (the advantages of being homeschooled) don't get to hunt today but me and my friend are hunting all weekend.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

WUD DUK said:


> Yeah...this^. I've had several pics that wouldn't post as well!


I did it in Microsoft picture manager, then resaved the compressed pic to the computer. Then you can upload them....


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

huntngolfer said:


> Thanks everyone. 24 hours later and I'm still all pumped up. I hope the info on the decoy helps some of you out this week/weekend. This is what I like about AT, a great place to share this stuff with others who care.
> 
> For anyone interested, I kept the rattling light. Used a 110" rack i found on a dead deer, never cracked them hard, just tickling and twisting. Frequency was only about 15 seconds worth once every 45 minutes. The grunting I also kept on the lighter tone, was going for the 2.5 to 3.5 yr old sounds. On the scent I took a white cloth and hung it under the decoy tail, soaked it with dominate buck unrine, then 5 yds in front of the decoy was a scrape that I doctored up with a different dominate buck scent. Just trying to keep it interesting for all the deer down wind. Something worked, that's where he come from.


Congrats man!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Well headed out tomorrow morning to sit on a scrape line. I hope it works out, got a pic from a buddy that hunts about 1/2 a mile to the east of a DANDY 10 he got on cam, that deer could easily be in my hood too...


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

The rut is upon us here in Missouri! The area I hunt is a 20 acre patch of timber that acts as a corridor mainly. It doesn't hold a lot of deer. During the rut is when it really gets fired up. When I pulled my cam card last night I noticed I've been getting a few yearling bucks and a couple smaller bucks. Up until now I have not seen one buck on cam. Just the same group of does over and over. The rut is near my friends...


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

Saw four different young bucks cruising today. All 4 of them grunting. One of them harassing a group of does. Pulled a sd card on my way out of the woods and got pics of a big 10 walking through about 6:05pm tonight. Definitely starting to go in the right direction.


----------



## brandent1 (Jun 11, 2011)

2 nice 8's and a handful of doe cruising by today. One of the bucks took off grunting at the does.

Tonight should be awesome


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Beauty of a morning. I didn't see any deer. Flock if Turkeys but didn't come close enough for a shot. Great day so far.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

great morning. deer movement started slow without seeing any deer until about 830 when i saw a young 7 point across the river. watched him work 2 or 3 scrapes and then walk off. then about 9 i saw 3 more small bucks and a button buck. they moved late but on the way out i seen several fresh big scrapes. starting to heat up in the whitetail world. starting to get more bucks on cam even though they are small. the big boys will be moving soon. going to order some estrus urine from hidden valley and head back out soon.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Didn't see a thing last night except 4,251 squirrels. Sure was a pretty evening to be out though.

This morning, I had a forked-horn come in behind me to about 10 yards, and then he winded me and took off snorting like crazy (pisses me off, lol).
Didn't see anything else all morning (besides the damn squirrels).

Hope they move better this evening.


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to try this afternoon and see what goes. I haven't been seeing anything around here in the morning. It's been all mid to late afternoon or evening.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

slinger said:


> Didn't see a thing last night except 4,251 squirrels. Sure was a pretty evening to be out though.
> 
> This morning, I had a forked-horn come in behind me to about 10 yards, and then he winded me and took off snorting like crazy (pisses me off, lol).
> Didn't see anything else all morning (besides the damn squirrels).
> ...


Glad to know i wasn't alone in not seeing anything last night. Was wondering if they were moving for anyone else somewhat close.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Didn't see any deer this morning, but I found fresh scrapes on the way out. The combines are cutting corn on about 200 acres that borders my south fence, so I am headed back out early this afternoon. My bucks have been holed up in that corn, so this may be a golden opportunity. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

cbay said:


> Glad to know i wasn't alone in not seeing anything last night. Was wondering if they were moving for anyone else somewhat close.


I talked to 4 other guys that hunted in the same general area (eastern Greene, western Webster counties), and none of them saw anything either.

After I got home last night and changed, I made a run to KFC in Rogersville (about 7:30) and saw at least 13 deer in the 4 miles from our house to Hwy 60.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

SSLegacy said:


> Didn't see any deer this morning, but I found fresh scrapes on the way out. The combines are cutting corn on about 200 acres that borders my south fence, so I am headed back out early this afternoon. My bucks have been holed up in that corn, so this may be a golden opportunity.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Good luck!!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

slinger said:


> Good luck!!


Thanks!


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

I seen 4 doe about 7 am and nothing after that last night stuck a doe that was bedded down right under me heck she even let me get up the tree she just watched me the whole time so I stuck her and found out she had only three legs WELP ill take the meat any way I can get it. Not hitting it real hard yet where I am at but it seems it is just around the corner!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Spooked deer going in this morning and didn't see anything. Try again tonight


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

do yall think it is to early to use doe in estrus drag?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

slinger said:


> I talked to 4 other guys that hunted in the same general area (eastern Greene, western Webster counties), and none of them saw anything either.
> 
> After I got home last night and changed, I made a run to KFC in Rogersville (about 7:30) and saw at least 13 deer in the 4 miles from our house to Hwy 60.


Helpful to know. We might hit a patch of "lull" time between now and gun season.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

I used a drag the other day, the does didn't like it much while I was hunting, but that night I got a mature buck and couple smaller ones on camera on that same trail. Had not got a mature buck on that came till then. So who knows, coulda been a fluke.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

huntinlabs said:


> do yall think it is to early to use doe in estrus drag?


Yes, it is too early.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

slinger said:


> I talked to 4 other guys that hunted in the same general area (eastern Greene, western Webster counties), and none of them saw anything either.
> 
> After I got home last night and changed, I made a run to KFC in Rogersville (about 7:30) and saw at least 13 deer in the 4 miles from our house to Hwy 60.


I can"t believe you can eat at that KFC, my stomach has gotten upset the last two times I have eaten there. A run to Sky Dragon is worth the wait!

I'm just now starting to see some activity away from the acorn trees. If you want to see deer, ya gotta be hunting the oak flats right now.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

rattlinman said:


> I can"t believe you can eat at that KFC, my stomach has gotten upset the last two times I have eaten there. A run to Sky Dragon is worth the wait!
> 
> I'm just now starting to see some activity away from the acorn trees. If you want to see deer, ya gotta be hunting the oak flats right now.


I don't eat there very often, but sometimes I have a KFC craving, lol.
Yes, Sky Dragon is a much better choice, but I didn't have time.


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

. First coyote with a bow.


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sat 5 hours this afternoon/evening. Didn't see any anything but was really windy today where I was. Have plenty of pics on cam but all right after Daria and in the middle of the night. Hope things change soon.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Miss the same doe twice! She ducked my arrow both times! Swear! At 30 yards !!!!! Saw a total of 8 this morning. Im was running low and arrows and broadheads in my quiver anyways so that put me out. SOB the morning when they are really movin that WOULD happen.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Soundslike we all had some good times.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

korbin said:


> Miss the same doe twice! She ducked my arrow both times! Swear! At 30 yards !!!!! Saw a total of 8 this morning. Im was running low and arrows and broadheads in my quiver anyways so that put me out. SOB the morning when they are really movin that WOULD happen.


Im still beside myself on how I watched that doe literally ninja duck the arrow.:ninja: Twice! Both shots were perfect. Im just in disbelief still I guess. She even gave me a second chance :crybaby2:
........................Must not be "fast enough" V V V V V


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Are any of you guys sitting all day yet? New Missouri hunter here, grew up hunting different country and I am getting my ass kicked. Bought a Millenium and LW sticks, ready to be mobile but I dont know where to start. Still seeing the majority of the deer back in the timber? Ive got a few bedding areas pinned down .


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

D-nasty said:


> Are any of you guys sitting all day yet? New Missouri hunter here, grew up hunting different country and I am getting my ass kicked. Bought a Millenium and LW sticks, ready to be mobile but I dont know where to start. Still seeing the majority of the deer back in the timber? Ive got a few bedding areas pinned down .


not yet. maybe next weekend.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Yesterday was a total bust for me. Headed back out this afternoon to sit in a virgin stand... Been waiting on the right wind and I finally got it on a day that I can hunt.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

hoytviper06 said:


> View attachment 1792267
> . First coyote with a bow.


Nice job buddy. Welcome to the club.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

my lovely wife shot her first archery deer this evening with her bear home wrecker  very happy! shes pullin 40lbs and made a perfect shot. Doe ran maybe 80 yards


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's awesome my friend, congrats to your wife!!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, Saturday morning was kinda good saw three small bucks and two were chasing a doe and each other. After a few mins they started posturing towards each other and trying to fight, the funny thing was that the where both barely fork horns. I got a little chuckle out of all of it. Also heard and caught a glimps of a small buck chasin a doe first thing Saturday morning. This was all on some private land down where I do most of my hunting. Then Saturday afternoon I went to go check a camera that was right by one of my stands on some public and my camera was GONE, F***IN B****DS. I hate people!! The best part about it is that you could see my parents place through the timber right where the camera was, even had my name and number all over it. Needless to say I went ahead and pulled the stand also. And all of this property is a two hour drive for me to get to and as of right now it's the only place I hunt. I really need to get a lease or something next year. I know people can still steal your stuff but it has to be way less likely for it to happen that way. And driving two hours sucks. Haha.


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tell her congrats for me! That's a day she will never forget. 



korbin said:


> View attachment 1792912
> my lovely wife shot her first archery deer this evening with her bear home wrecker  very happy! shes pullin 40lbs and made a perfect shot. Doe ran maybe 80 yards


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats!



korbin said:


> View attachment 1792912
> my lovely wife shot her first archery deer this evening with her bear home  very happy! shes pullin 40lbs and made a perfect shot. Doe ran maybe 80 yards


----------



## DoubleBeard (Sep 9, 2011)

Heading up Wednesday night to hunt our lease north of Brookfield MO. Any opinions on good chance of seeing some big boys in daylight? We have plenty of pics and nice deer on camera early season but hadnt been back to check them again.... just checking on any rut activity spiking up??


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

DoubleBeard said:


> Heading up Wednesday night to hunt our lease north of Brookfield MO. Any opinions on good chance of seeing some big boys in daylight? We have plenty of pics and nice deer on camera early season but hadnt been back to check them again.... just checking on any rut activity spiking up??


Its picking up. You should see the deer. Lots of guys around my area seeing a lot of pre rut activity.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

slinger said:


> I don't eat there very often, but sometimes I have a KFC craving, lol.
> Yes, Sky Dragon is a much better choice, but I didn't have time.


I'm just giving you a hard time! Good food in Rog is just hard to find. My daughter works at the Red Rock coffe shop and their pizzas are pretty good.

Still not finding any active scrapes but starting to see a few small bucks becoming active.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

SSLegacy said:


> Yesterday was a total bust for me. Headed back out this afternoon to sit in a virgin stand... Been waiting on the right wind and I finally got it on a day that I can hunt.


Good luck man. I think the best time is hunting a stand for the first time! Know what I mean? They are moving though...here anyways!!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

WUD DUK said:


> Good luck man. I think the best time is hunting a stand for the first time! Know what I mean? They are moving though...here anyways!!


Thanks. I saw lots of activity... about 20 turkeys, 3 coyotes and a big doe with 2 little ones, but ZERO bucks. I work this week, but will be hunting hard from 11/2 thru 11/6 and then again 11/8 thru 11/10. 

I shot at one of the turkeys. but I hit some bean stalks and they kicked my arrow off course. Then, the stupid thing flew up in MY tree. I have the video of him in my tree, if I can figure out how to post it.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Had what looked to be a good buck cruise through the brush about 50 yards away and I tried grunting, etc at him, didn't do much other than grunt back at me, but never came in, looked like a 130-140 8pt


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

huntnutsbro said:


> Its picking up. You should see the deer. Lots of guys around my area seeing a lot of pre rut activity.


Things are definitely starting to heat up here in mid missouri, yesterday I saw an 8 point doggin 2 does, I then watched a doe work a scrape and the doe my wife shot last night was pretty stinky/estousy smelling. She didn't completely reak of it but I didnt have to bend down to smell her glands either if you get me.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

This weather over the next 3 days is gonna blow I am not sure if I want to go out with the rain gear or just wait till Friday. My spot is a hour from me and getting rained out stinks but I really hate not being there this time of year. What I was thinking was Friday would be good after this storm gets outta here maybe the bucks will be extra frisky. 

Are you staying away or going out over the next few days? I don't mind playing in the rain as long as it's not storms.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

I won't be able to get out until Saturday Afternoon. Hopefully all goes well and the bucks have flipped from nocturnal and are frisky. If not, I hope I see a fat old Slickhead.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

this weekend i saw several young bucks moving, pushing does making scrapes and cruising but not big boys yet. not even on camera. hoping they will be by friday night or saturday morning, which is likely my next chance to get out there.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Don't forget that this weekend (11/2-11/3) is youth firearms season. 
Wear your orange.
My boy is psyched, and the .243 is sighted in and ready to rock!!


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

rattlinman said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time! Good food in Rog is just hard to find. My daughter works at the Red Rock coffe shop and their pizzas are pretty good.


I tried their biscuits and gravy when they first opened, and the biscuits weren't done (still doughy), and haven't been back. 
The coffee was great. 
I need to give them another try. I keep hearing good things about their food.


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Do we bowhunters have to ware Orange even on private land and I'm the only one out there?


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

BUCK REAPER said:


> Do we bowhunters have to ware Orange even on private land and I'm the only one out there?


Yes. I believe the only exception is archery only public land.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

slinger said:


> Don't forget that this weekend (11/2-11/3) is youth firearms season.
> Wear your orange.
> My boy is psyched, and the .243 is sighted in and ready to rock!!


Thanks for the warning


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

FlinginCarbon said:


> Yes. I believe the only exception is archery only public land.


Or if you own it or live on it I believe.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

huntnutsbro said:


> Or if you own it or live on it I believe.


Doesn't say anything about private landowners being exempt.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Been pretty active here in north central MO. Have had a buck encounter every sit since I got here on Friday. My big boy showed up during daylight but of course I sat a different spot due to the wind. Last night I smoked a yote, which was awesome and tonight I broke out the boss buck and called in a 115ish 10pt and a 135ish 9pt. The bigger buck came in to about 55 yards and made a scrape while staring down my decoy, but didn't care to take down the decoy thankfully. Hopefully my shooter will show soon, I'm up here til November 11th.


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice yote hoytviper06!! A good coyote is a dead coyote!


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

my daughter and I will be out this weekend also for youth weekend. Really looking forward to it


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Best season I've ever had I've taken 4 deer with my bow. 















Raged 2" SMOKED it. 30yrds slightly quartering to me. Dropped in it's tracks, hit the dirt right there didn't take a single step.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Big AL 101 said:


> Best season I've ever had I've taken 4 deer with my bow.
> 
> View attachment 1794109
> View attachment 1794108
> ...


Good eatin' right there. Look at that hole!:thumbs_up


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

Heading up to North Central MO on Friday! Staying till Nov 10 or hopefully coming home early with deer in the truck!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

huntindad said:


> Heading up to North Central MO on Friday! Staying till Nov 10 or hopefully coming home early with deer in the truck!


Good luck!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Big AL 101 said:


> Best season I've ever had I've taken 4 deer with my bow.
> 
> View attachment 1794109
> View attachment 1794108
> ...


Lucky man! Haha! Good job!


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

WUD DUK said:


> Good eatin' right there. Look at that hole!:thumbs_up


That's what is all about.!! The experience of being in the woods, and the way you feel when you know your bringing home dinner.!!


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

huntindad said:


> Heading up to North Central MO on Friday! Staying till Nov 10 or hopefully coming home early with deer in the truck!


Couldn't time it any better right there!


----------



## DoubleBeard (Sep 9, 2011)

huntindad said:


> Heading up to North Central MO on Friday! Staying till Nov 10 or hopefully coming home early with deer in the truck!


I am too leaving tomorrow! Good to see a fellow Arkansan after them in those parts! Good luck!


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got home from the archery shop to see 6 doe and one small spike buck in the backyard.... Now why cant they be there when its daylight...


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

It's a B-E-A-utiful foggy morning here in Northern MO, hope somebody sticks one this morning!!! I love mornings like this.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I wasn't able to hunt this morning but there was a doe behind my house. Hunting tomorrow night.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

hunting outta my hub pop up blind tonight on a scrape line i watched a nice 8 pointer work last night at 520......


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

I just witnessed a decent buck trying to keep 2 does corralled into an inside corner of a field. Dang that was awesome! It's getting good guys :tongue:


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone gunna try and go out tonight?


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

The 10 day forecast is looking pretty good!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Anyone gunna try and go out tonight?


Thinking about it. Windy as hell right now, but it's been raining almost 12 hours straight so they may move despite the wind...


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks a bit warm for this time of year! Im hanging the last of my stands out in defiance MO in south west st charles county tomorrow, hunting all weekend, then west alton and osage county. Yes things are about to get good boys


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Had vacation scheduled for Monday thru Wednesday, but with more rain coming, I will probably take Wednesday thru Friday. I'm taking my girls this weekend (13 & 15), so I hope they can tag a couple. I'm headed out to put the blind up this afternoon.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

archerynut01 said:


> Thinking about it. Windy as hell right now, but it's been raining almost 12 hours straight so they may move despite the wind...


As soon as i got to the farm this afternoon there was a mature buck sticking tight to a doe on a powerline. She was no doubt trying to shake him by being in the open; he didn't care.
Pulled cards an hour ago and have buck action last few days; some in daylight. 
The time is now.


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

Did a mid season bow switch, i'll be down for a few days.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopkins said:


> Anyone gunna try and go out tonight?


I'm going out in the morning and all weekend.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

archerynut01 said:


> Thinking about it. Windy as hell right now, but it's been raining almost 12 hours straight so they may move despite the wind...


Looking like it's going to be windy all weekend may get seasick.


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Today is supposed to be the magical day in the deer woods just wondering what the activity is like in mid mo in taking my son out this weekend hoping to have some luck


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well.......I sat out in a downpour in my blind for an hour and half, was about to pack it in. Clouds broke and the deer just started pouring in the fields. Saw a total of 4 bucks, several doe and a turkey. Bucks were sparring and chasing does from one end of the field to the other. Useless info, but I found out that my pouches in my blind will hold water, in case you were wondering about that....










Good luck this weekend boys!!! Should be a good one, I gotta work.... ) :


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

In N. Missouri for the week. No action as of yet. Bucks still in groups. I'm hoping this rain and subsequent high pressure has them moving tomorrow.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

I found this back in September when a buddy and I were hangin some stands on a little private chunk that him and I hunt. It's a broken off crab claw, looks like from last year. It's by my size 13 sandal. All I can say is MONSTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Missouri Hunter (Oct 6, 2006)

Taking a half day from work and headed to Centralia to hunt with one of my best buddies and his father in law for the weekend. Can't wait to get in the woods! Good luck to everyone this weekend and be safe!!!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Little bucks were cruisin' this morning, that was about it...


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just wondering how many others were taking out there youth for the weekend hunt ? and hope all have good luck.


----------



## Wilsonslawn (Jul 30, 2011)

When would you say prime time was usually in north mo. I talking the Iowa line.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

we will be out there but since she doesn't like to get up early I bow hunt in the AM and we (she) rifle hunts the PM. She likes to sleep in so I don't pressure her and I just bow hunt those mornings. It sure is fun to be in the blind with my one and only child


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

seen a 2 1/2 year old 8 point at 2. seen my target buck last night! on the neighbors property. hopefullt he will come by tonight


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Big boys are on there feet in NW MO. I didn't hunt tonight but my buddy saw a 140 12 point and a 150 10 point


----------



## QDM (Aug 30, 2007)

Wilsonslawn said:


> When would you say prime time was usually in north mo. I talking the Iowa line.


Dude, aren't you already up there? From halloween until the end of november is your best bet, you asked for advice on another thread but I guess you didn't value mine. Get your ass in the stand and ride it out, you can probably shoot a p/y from the side is the road when it gets right up there


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

the 8 point was the only thing i saw tonight...trying a different farm tomorrow. i hunted the closest stand i have to where i saw my target last night crossing the road. my camera thats on a scrape about 70 yards from that stand didnt show any movement until yesterday morning. any advice on why bucks would be steadily going to a scrape and then leaving it alone for 5 or 6 days, then starting back up?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Human odor?


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

DoubleBeard said:


> I am too leaving tomorrow! Good to see a fellow Arkansan after them in those parts! Good luck!


Im leaving the 6th hunting through the 14th in Unionville! Hopefully I will hit it right!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

zap said:


> Human odor?


shouldnt have been. i only check cameras when i hunt close to the camera (no special trips) so i wouldve had scent killer on and have checked camera same way multiple times with no affect.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Don't forget that this weekend (11/2-11/3) is the *Youth Firearms Season*.
Hunter Orange is required.

Good Luck everyone!!
Should be a good weekend!!

slinger


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Not hearing many shots around here this morning. Would think there would be around here with all the Amish families.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

seen a big buck when i pulled into my spot this morning chasing does. 170+ probably much bigger than that since i didnt get a good look at him. while on stand only saw 2 bucks a forky and a 115ish 8 point


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

my little brothers first buck! (He is 10 years younger then me) We got in the stand and hardly seat down when this buck shows up working a scrape at 7:06 I had to check the clock for legal shooting light/time. He got the shot off and has not quit reliving/talking about the moment since. Haha. Proud of him, 125 yard shot and he is only 15!


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

My son (12 years old) killed his first deer at 7:40 this morning. 
It was a small doe, but he hasn't stopped grinning yet. 
Made a perfect 75 yard shot and dropped her in her tracks.
Pics later.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

korbin said:


> View attachment 1796863
> my little brothers first buck! (He is 10 years younger then me) We got in the stand and hardly seat down when this buck shows up working a scrape at 7:06 I had to check the clock for legal shooting light/time. He got the shot off and has not quit reliving/talking about the moment since. Haha. Proud of him, 125 yard shot and he is only 15!


Congrats to your brother!
That's a nice buck!!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

slinger said:


> My son (12 years old) killed his first deer at 7:40 this morning.
> It was a small doe, but he hasn't stopped grinning yet.
> Made a perfect 75 yard shot and dropped her in her tracks.
> Pics later.


Congrats to you and your son


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

went to check a camera when i got done hunting this morning and in a matter of 2 days there are rubs popping up everywhere very few rubs on thursday now there are rubs every where. you can guess where im at tonight!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

congrats to all the youth hunters that got a deer this morning! hopefully we will hear about more tonight and tomorrow. my nephew killed a big doe this morning right at daylight.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

anybody see anything this afternoon?


----------



## msgtdan (Jan 29, 2013)

I heard several shots this morning when I was out. None after 8:05 when I got my first deer ever with a bow. Haven't heard any shots this evening and was in the garage processing the deer.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

msgtdan said:


> I heard several shots this morning when I was out. None after 8:05 when I got my first deer ever with a bow. Haven't heard any shots this evening and was in the garage processing the deer.


I bet you are pumped!! Congrats on your first bowkill.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

hunted with my daughter tonite. lots of small bucks chasing un-receptive does


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

msgtdan said:


> I heard several shots this morning when I was out. None after 8:05 when I got my first deer ever with a bow. Haven't heard any shots this evening and was in the garage processing the deer.


Congrats on your first!!!


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Boy killed his fist ever buck this am.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome! congrats to the young man


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

after my little brother got his this am, I took his friend christian who is 12 years old (great kid, no hunting opportunities with his family) and he shot his first buck tonight! He was needless to say VERY happy. So the boys doubled down today. Working on a european mount for them both! Good hunting to everybody! Now that our youths have scored its time to hit the woods again with the stick and string for a biggin.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Here's Garrett's doe from yesterday:


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

slinger said:


> Here's Garrett's doe from yesterday:


Boy, he put the smack down with that shot. Perfect placement


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Nate's Parker said:


> Boy killed his fist ever buck this am.


Awesome!


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

Bucks were cruising this morning. Tonight is the only night I can hunt this whole week and its forecast 24 mph wind. Joy. Anybody hunting tonight?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Nate's Parker said:


> Boy killed his fist ever buck this am.


Awesome!


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

korbin said:


> Boy, he put the smack down with that shot. Perfect placement


Thanks, man! He was calm and cool...I was shaking like a leaf, lol.

Kudos to you for taking those young guys out and getting it done!
There's nothing better!


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

This wind :/ I'm gonna get rocked to sleep in my stand tonight.


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

nockedup said:


> This wind :/ I'm gonna get rocked to sleep in my stand tonight.


That wind today had my tree moving so much it made me sea sick. I had to climb down lol


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Bucks are chasing does in Northern Missouri.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

pybowhtr said:


> Bucks are chasing does in Northern Missouri.


Yeah, but are they of the shooter variety? All I've seen are 1.5 yr olds seeking and nosing does around.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw a probably 130-140 in buck chasing a little before dark out of range yesterday after the wind died.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

nockedup said:


> Yeah, but are they of the shooter variety? All I've seen are 1.5 yr olds seeking and nosing does around.


1 was about 135 chasing a doe all morning in timber.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

seen a huuge buck chasing yesterday morning before light. today seen several young ones cruising closer to dark seen a couple 2 1/2 year olds cruising. no big ones on stand


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

Tonight I had a spike come by about an hour before dark. At about 15 minutes before dark a doe popped over the hill and hot on her tail was a120" 8point. They stopped and fed and she meandered off one way and he the other. On the way home a block away from my house here in the city near the golf course I almost hit a stud of a 10. Had to be every bit of 150"


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

had an awesome hunt on Saturday (youth season) with my daugther, saw a bunch but just couldn't get a shot. Then yesterday evening we were in a different blind for the last night of youth season. She was really pumped up after the day before... I had thought I heard voices but wrote it off due to high winds. (I and another guy share this farm) then I see movement at the other end of the field but not what you want to see. 2 guys on 4 wheelers riding thru the field. Keep in mind this polace is well posted, fenced, purple paint and all! I was bummed it was 515 pm too late to move. I waved my orange hat and they took off but she was really upset. Needless to say no deer sighted and youth season over. Now she has to wait 2 weeks for another shot. What A holes !!!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Sitting on one of my best stands tonight, virgin stand for this year. Wind is perfect and the next couple hours should be good! Comon big bick


----------



## Johnson230 (Sep 20, 2007)

Saturday was a good day around Kansas City for my friends while I was working. :angry:

One friend shot this nice buck.










While another shot this one.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Whoa! Nice deer!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent night in the stand no shooter bucks though. Had deer running around in front of me the last hour and a half of daylight. All young bucks pushin around does


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent night in the stand no shooter bucks though. Had deer running around in front of me the last hour and a half of daylight. Young bucks were chasing and bullying some does around. No shooter bucks yet


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shoot Friday Nov.1 chasing doe.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Nice buck! 

I hunted from 10 to dark. At noon, I had a doe and mature buck pop out of some brush about 100 yards across the bean field. I watched them from noon to 5:30, when a coyote flushed them out. I threw every trick in the book at him, but all he would do is step out long enough to look around and rub trees. I gave him a snort wheeze and then he made a scrape and stood on his back legs working the branch. I never got a shot off, but it was an afternoon that I will never forget. Very cool experience! These pics are bad (from my phone), but I will try to load a couple.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome buck man!


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Took my daughter out for the youth hunt this weekend. No luck but OOOOHHH SO CLOSE!! Saturday morning at 7:30 am we had a decent 8 point (115-120) come in and she decided to pass on him. She shot a nice 11 point(about 130) last year so she wants something that big or bigger. At 8:30 I caught a flicker of a tail and antler tines standing behind a bunch of cedars. He was heading to a scrape as she was getting ready for a shot. The wind shifted and he trotted off. That's when we could see he was I think a 10 point about 140-145! No shot:sad: We left and went to another spot for an evening hunt. Witnessed a bobcat chasing a doe around. That was AWESOME! At last light a really nice 8 point shows himself but out of range. Went back to this same spot on Sunday evening but set up much closer. He came out at 4:30 pm but was in the tallest grass and thicket you ever seen! All you could see was his head and antlers. He's about a 140 8 point!! Still...NO SHOT AT VITALS  We were both sick! Oh well, maybe she can seal the deal in a couple weeks. I haven't seen much chasing...just some cruising, rubbing and scraping. Good luck guys!


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

It feels right in NE Missouri tonight. Kind of a goofy wind, but the rain has moved on and its just misting now. Setup on the NW fringe of bedding for this SSE wind. Two days left to get it done here, before heading to Indiana.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

nockedup said:


> It feels right in NE Missouri tonight. Kind of a goofy wind, but the rain has moved on and its just misting now. Setup on the NW fringe of bedding for this SSE wind. Two days left to get it done here, before heading to Indiana.


Good luck! Looks like a buckish sort of evening for cruising.


----------



## ChadSiegfried (Nov 5, 2013)

Buck I shot on Halloween, been hunting him since september, I rattled and grunted, he came in grunting and snort wheezing at 10 yards.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

ChadSiegfried said:


> Buck I shot on Halloween, been hunting him since september, I rattled and grunted, he came in grunting and snort wheezing at 10 yards.


GOOD LORD SON !!!:mg: Damn that's nice. Congrats to ya man:thumbs_up Have you had a chance to score that thing?


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

ChadSiegfried said:


> Buck I shot on Halloween, been hunting him since september, I rattled and grunted, he came in grunting and snort wheezing at 10 yards.


AWESOME man , way to stick it out.. Congratulations..! What a BUCK..


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

ChadSiegfried said:


> Buck I shot on Halloween, been hunting him since september, I rattled and grunted, he came in grunting and snort wheezing at 10 yards.


DANG!! now thats a stud!


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## ChadSiegfried (Nov 5, 2013)

gross green score 185.6 how some inches coming from back of base


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

I was thinking around 180. Not too far off. That's one heckuva nice buck!


----------



## NorthMo Archer (Jun 11, 2013)

Just found this thread. killed this buck Oct 17th. Awesome video footage.


----------



## Rail Operator (Dec 18, 2010)

ChadSiegfried, 
Congratulations. That is a very impressive rack!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, after havin my ol' huntin truck for over 7 years I decided to up grade a bit. 

Old huntin truck









New huntin truck


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

man we got a lot of rain last night.. It was muddy as heck this AM. Saw a 110" and 2 other dinks, as well as 2 does but the gals didn't offer me a shot. Going back out tonight


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

ChadSiegfried said:


> Buck I shot on Halloween, been hunting him since september, I rattled and grunted, he came in grunting and snort wheezing at 10 yards.


That is a once in a lifetime type of deer man. Just an absolute monster.


----------



## MO_Bow (Dec 2, 2009)

Starting to see a lot of bucks cruising around and one chasing in west central mo


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm looking for this guy. He's the biggest I have on camera...


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Bucks are cruising here in NW Mo. Seen 4 so far just cruising through. All about 100 yards out. Hope to get one to walk by.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Finally some rutting action in the woods here. I've got a 3.5 yr old chasing a doe. Hoping she brings him back around for a shot. Down to the 11th hour here in Missouri. I leave for Indiana tonight.

Edit- 3 more bucks have joined the party. Come on momma and bring one by my tree.....


----------



## rwhouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Striking out hardcore here in Phelps/Crawford counties. Not seeing any daylight movement doe or buck.....very frustrating


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Just had an 8 run a big ol nanny doe through.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Man, what a great morning to be sitting in a stand. I wish I wasn't stuck at work, lol.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

mustangracer said:


> Man, what a great morning to be sitting in a stand. I wish I wasn't stuck at work, lol.


X1000! This day can't get over fast enough. Off till Monday night after today...


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

It's poppin off out here, lil button buck ran in on me for a few.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Seen plenty of small bucks cruisin' but no shooters yet here around Mexico, MO. Had a small buck run a doe right under my tree this morning at warp speed, that's the only thing that saved her


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Shot this joker at 7:02 this morning. He came in chasing off the ten does I had under my tree. Couldn't stop him to save my life but finally at 45 he turned to my grunt and by that time the Hailfire tipped with a Meatseeker was on the way! Quartering away double lung, went 60 yds.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

hoytviper06 said:


> Shot this joker at 7:02 this morning. He came in chasing off the ten does I had under my tree. Couldn't stop him to save my life but finally at 45 he turned to my grunt and by that time the Hailfire tipped with a Meatseeker was on the way! Quartering away double lung, went 60 yds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800545
> ...



Awesome stuff man! Good job!


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

It sucks being stuck at work, but I will be in the stand from sunday evening through opening weekend of gun season. I should be hitting it just right for NE MO.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been at it for 14 days straight and haven't seen a shooter in daylight yet, very frustrating.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MissouriBowtech said:


> I've been at it for 14 days straight and haven't seen a shooter in daylight yet, very frustrating.


Dang man! That always sucks right there. I haven't been at it 14 days straight but does it make you feel any better if I tell you I haven't seen crap all year not even a doe that's close enough?


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Hopkins said:


> Dang man! That always sucks right there. I haven't been at it 14 days straight but does it make you feel any better if I tell you I haven't seen crap all year not even a doe that's close enough?


Yeah it does, I guess there's always someone who's seen less. I've shot a yote and had several deer in range, biggest a 130, but Ive got two shooters on cam that are in hiding lol.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MissouriBowtech said:


> Yeah it does, I guess there's always someone who's seen less. I've shot a yote and had several deer in range, biggest a 130, but Ive got two shooters on cam that are in hiding lol.


Yeah I feel ya there! I had some pretty nice ones runnin around and then POOF they're gone.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Hopkins said:


> Yeah I feel ya there! I had some pretty nice ones runnin around and then POOF they're gone.


Good luck buddy!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

MissouriBowtech said:


> Good luck buddy!


You too!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

You should change your sig from " the ten is your friend" to " the ten does are your friends" nice job and good shooting, as usual.


hoytviper06 said:


> Shot this joker at 7:02 this morning. He came in chasing off the ten does I had under my tree. Couldn't stop him to save my life but finally at 45 he turned to my grunt and by that time the Hailfire tipped with a Meatseeker was on the way! Quartering away double lung, went 60 yds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800545
> ...


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

been having too many encounters with neighboring dogs running deer. 4x this week. better deer in the woods but I took this guy tonight right in front of a big red rott at 4:45


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just curious as to how many missouri boys hate being married this time of year? esp when ur wife turns straight b**** and says u can't go hunting now when it's the BEST time to be out there looks like I might have to file some papers next week!!!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Stokes04 said:


> Just curious as to how many missouri boys hate being married this time of year? esp when ur wife turns straight b**** and says u can't go hunting now when it's the BEST time to be out there looks like I might have to file some papers next week!!!


My wife is sitting in the next field over with her bow and just sent me pic of a nice young 130" 8 point she passed because shes down with our deer management plan.........


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

We'll good for you she is one ov the very few!!!!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Stokes04 said:


> We'll good for you she is one ov the very few!!!!


Sorry things are goin sour for ya man.


----------



## Johnson230 (Sep 20, 2007)

I work for the Railroad and on my trip this morning I have seen over 30 does, a nice and wide 12 point and a nice 10 point. The 12 point walked across the tracks just 15 yards in front of the train while we were stopped. 

The next blind I build is going to look like a locomotive and be painted bright orange.


----------



## Johnson230 (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a pic of one of them that ran by the train.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I have had enough of the afternoon wind I have seen nothing till the wind dies just before dark. Had a little fork horn cruising for chicks last night first daytime buck I have seen since early season.


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm gonna be sick I just missed a beast .


----------



## Johnson230 (Sep 20, 2007)

hmcnavyidc said:


> I'm gonna be sick I just missed a beast .


I hate to hear that. With any luck he'll be back by today or tomorrow.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

hmcnavyidc said:


> I'm gonna be sick I just missed a beast .


You and me both. I shot one yesterday that ran a country mile and swam a river to get away. Searched for 4 hours yesterday and jumped him out of a bed. I decided to leave him be for the night. I lost blood this morning. The farmer says he's gonna keep looking for him. I stayed an extra night here, to look for him this morning. Now I've got a 7 hour drive to Indiana to think about the what ifs.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

the deer were moving here this morning 10 bucks 2 shooters 2 does and 2 fawns. sitting on the ground I had 2 bucks chase a doe within 10 yards of me


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good shooting man! You need a paintball gun



justout said:


> View attachment 1800900
> been having too many encounters with neighboring dogs running deer. 4x this week. better deer in the woods but I took this guy tonight right in front of a big red rott at 4:45


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Who's sitting in this god awful wind! " can't kill them on the couch ".


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

hmcnavyidc said:


> Who's sitting in this god awful wind! " can't kill them on the couch ".


We are, crawled down in the creek bottom and threw up a couple stands. Terrible wind


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Tomorrow morning 5-10. Hope I can convince the wife to let me hunt one more morning before heading back to Virginia.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Windy as heck tonight! Seen a dandy tonight. I moved a little too quick and he knew something was up. Tail never came up just trotted off. Came right in to grunt and rattling. Maybe I'll get on him tomorrow.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kinda dissapointed. Hunting a corn field where I usually see 15-20 deer a night. Saw a bunch on Halloween and have hunted 3 evenings since then. All I have seen the last few times have been 3 yearlings. What's going on?!?


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I am going to sit all weekend come hell or high winds.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Get out there boys-----Full blown rut underway. Bucks chasing does and making scrapes during hunting hours. Its on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Saw 5 different bucks this morning, one was a stud! No good shot opportunities. Different tree, same area in the morning...


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

pybowhtr said:


> Get out there boys-----Full blown rut underway. Bucks chasing does and making scrapes during hunting hours. Its on like Donkey Kong.


Not where we were lol. 3 of us in the stands today. Zip zero zilch. Sign is showing up more and more every day though.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely not on in Linn Co yet


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

were on the cusp of the rut, with the cold snap coming Monday night it should really turn things on for this coming week.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Driving from Raytown to Warsaw this morning and surprisingly haven't seen anything


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been seeing tons of missouri deer pictures! It's on. Seen my first shooter last night. Head back out this evening to see if I can't get him. He came right in almost running to my rattling and grunt. Was looking for the "buck" he heard and got within 65 yds and took off north of my stand


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone do any good this morning? Or see anything? All I've seen so far was one really small 8.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Anyone do any good this morning? Or see anything? All I've seen so far was one really small 8.


Saw a nice 8 at first light messing with a doe she obviously was not receptive. Then a real nice 10 pt cruzin at 6:45 then nothing since


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Anyone do any good this morning? Or see anything? All I've seen so far was one really small 8.


Saw a nice 8 at first light messing with a doe she obviously was not receptive. Then a real nice 10 pt cruzin at 6:45 then nothing since


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Haven't seen anymore deer but just saw a flock of turks. One long beard was with them


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone else get bored waiting for deer to show up and just start shooting at squirrels?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Ramstud41 said:


> Does anyone else get bored waiting for deer to show up and just start shooting at squirrels?


Always want to but think what if there's a deer just out from where I can see it.


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's what I always think too , but today I guess I was really bored and shoot one from about 22 yds. Now if I could just get a deer that close


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty windy by me. Saw a fork horn sniffing around


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

BB58 said:


> Pretty windy by me. Saw a fork horn sniffing around


It was windy here this morning but now there is 0


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

After a day of watching the bucks chase does closed the day on a nice 8 with 10 minutes of shooting time left. One of the best deer hunting days I can remember in a long time. November rut is much fun.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

pybowhtr said:


> After a day of watching the bucks chase does closed the day on a nice 8 with 10 minutes of shooting time left. One of the best deer hunting days I can remember in a long time. November rut is much fun.


Lucky. I'm hunting around my parents place this weekend and it seems that things really haven't even kicked off here, more like just starting. But yet my buddy's dad's place a few miles away north and another piece a buddy and I hunt a few miles east it's rut action all over.


----------



## Mark-MO (May 16, 2013)

I harvested this guy in Green co last sunday. He came in hot after my doe call.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Mark-MO said:


> I harvested this guy in Green co last sunday. He came in hot after my doe call.


NICE!!!! Very good buck man! Good job.


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

From what I've seen down here in SEMO, we're right on the cusp of things getting hot. Bucks are out of their bachelor groups and starting to get testy, but they haven't started to really harass the does yet. Hopefully they hold off till after gun season, but I think the next cold snap is gonna set them over the edge. Good luck our there, fellas.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Who's out this morning? It's nice and chilly I can tell ya that. Even had just a little frost on the ground.


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

Im at our place in clay county. Bad wind for where I really wanted to sit so I'm on the edge of a cut bean field that's just riddled with scrapes. No action yet other than the usual 1000 squirrels. Gonna sit here till around noon the grab the climber and sit the rest of the day down in the creek bottom.


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm out this morning as well. Going to sit until midday then sit again this evening. Good luck guys!


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Mark-MO said:


> I harvested this guy in Green co last sunday. He came in hot after my doe call.


 Wow , what a nice Missouri big buck.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm huntin some timber behind a field and all I've seen is a doe run across the field and that's about it. Also, the wind keeps swirling so that's no good...... Story of my life right there.


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hopkins I had just learned that one of ur neighbors had killed a monster in you neighborhood last week. Prob your big 9!! As that's the story from my dad. Also great buck movement in swamp while my dad was duck hunting he had a monster walk right by the duck blind. Under my new stand.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Dude! I will kill somebody!!!!!! Tell your dad to find out more info and possible pic. Also, he's an ass and I hate you both. Mainly because I probably could have sat there this morning.


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes that is very true!! I told you u could hunt that stand this am that's just how both of our lucks run!!!!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup!!


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anybody from Missou familiar with the Milan area? Shoot me a PM if you would. I have some questions regarding that area. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

Didn't have any luck this morning. Back at it again till dark. Anyone have any luck this A.M?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Mbrown2858 said:


> Didn't have any luck this morning. Back at it again till dark. Anyone have any luck this A.M?


Not this guy......


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

nope pretty slow here too. saw zero last night too


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

I just climbed back in the stand for the afternoon. Saw 3 bucks this morning at about 930 all within 5minutes of each other. Spike,6 ,and a 110_120 9 point. The 9 was pressing his luck freshening a scape 5 yards from my tree. Didn't see a single doe. Good luck tonight guys


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

I seen 3 does at 3:30 within 10 yards and a turkey came in and they booked it! Seen another doe at 4:45
But didn't get anything.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone else do any good?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Anyone else do any good?










had this guy come through chasing 2 does hard and fast grunting and carrying on. They did about 3 or 4 big circles in the woods behind my stand and then ran off east  they never would stop for a shot..... Maybe tomorrow morning he will be in there.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

second evening in a row with zero deer seen... sux very good farm too


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

8.5 hours in the stand today total. 3 dinks in the morning and a lone doe as soon as I sat back down at 2. No chasing, no grunting, no nothing.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

I sat all afternoon from 1 on and never saw a deer. I have about 80 acres of standing corn next to that stand and it sounded like popcorn when it got dark. The deer were finally getting up after a 66 degree day.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Saw 3 does about 4:30 almost took one but they came in straight to me so wouldn't have gotten drawn without getting busted so I didn't burn that stand site. No bucks at all today.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty eventful morning saw several deer and lots of chasing. Had this probably mid 30's 8 at 15 yards but passed, we think he's young and there's 3-4 bigger bucks on this farm.


















Gorgeous deer, hopefully he survives the orange army. Still no big shooters in daylight. Looking for one of these two.


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone happen to go out today? At about 0745 I saw a buck chasing after some does in a field next to I70 going east on my way to Blue Springs. It was a pretty cool start to my day since I didn't see crap all weekend.


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

3 hours in the stand this morning and I saw about 6 different bucks cruising. Nothing bigger than 110inch. Ran home to work a couple hours then in the climber at 2. Sat till dark and saw 1 spike. Can't figure this out. No chasing yet to be seen on our 200 acres and I have stopped seeing does altogether. Getting downright frustrating.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been seeing a lot of chasing around the properties I hunt. I sat in the stand tonight, snowing, windy as hell and didn't see a damn thing. Thought this cold front was really gonna get them on their feet. Maybe tomorrow or Wednesday night.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

MOhunter08 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of chasing around the properties I hunt. I sat in the stand tonight, snowing, windy as hell and didn't see a damn thing. Thought this cold front was really gonna get them on their feet. Maybe tomorrow or Wednesday night.


Me too man..I sat from 12:00 till dark and seen one slick head by her self. Nothing anywhere..... I continue to see them driving home after dark.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

I am at a loss. I've been able to hunt three weekends now and have seen five deer. Missouri is new to me, but I've got some spots that look great. Food everywhere, good travel routes, a lot of unmolested cover. I haven't found hardly any scrapes or rubs, and I have one deer on camera that I would shoot. I am not sure how much of an effect that EHD played in my area. I spent a little under 18 hours on stand on Saturday and Sunday and saw two bucks. I have yet to see a doe while hunting this season. One of my spots several miles away from the rest is a 500 acre corn field surrounded by trees with no visibility from the road. It has a river on one side and a creek on the other. I am really counting on this spot being my ace in the hole once the corn is cut, but I am definitely not used to hunting spots that look this good and seeing this small amount of deer.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

I didn't get out until in the stand until 3:30. I was shocked I didn't see anything though.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw couple smaller bucks cruising this morning and a 120ish 10 point chasing a doe HARD and fast. Im hunting all day tomorrow and wednesday and thursday and friday if I have to. I expect tomorrow morning will be the best morning this year to be in the woods. Im getting a rush just typing this  after all this poor weather with the cold front pushing through and the calm clear weather tomorrow..... Its gonna be on!


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Who's the smart one and actually went hunting today?!?!


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

So is the Missouri rut gonna be late this year?


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Its going to be this weekend while I am hunting with some kids that are first time hunters!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopkins said:


> Who's the smart one and actually went hunting today?!?!










this guy, though nothing seen yet?


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

korbin said:


> this guy, though nothing seen yet?


 Good man! Although it might suck if you don't see anything. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

May head out for a short sit before work tomorrow. Couldn't bring myself to get out of my warm bed this morning. Plus I know what kind of day I have scheduled at the store today. But hey, somebody has to make the beer!


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

I will be heading out at 12 again today. This evening should pick up with the wind finally calming down.


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

.....


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

i went for a little while this morning. while driving back i met a guy walking out of the woods on the same property that had shot a doe and small buck so i helped him drag them out


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

FINALLY! Got it done. Been hunting VERY hard for the last week and for the hours I have put in on two different properties (that in the past have been great) I have hardly seen a thing :dontknow: . I hunted on a friends place this morning until 10:00 and got fed up after freezing my arse off, not seeing anything and quit. Came home and ate some lunch and said forget driving anywhere Im just gonna go sit behind the house (we only own 5.92 acres) So this afternoon I climb up in the stand and see nothing for hours....... again. Then Bam a nice 8 point shows up and walks right under my stand. Perfect double lung shot, he jumps off about 20 yards from where I shot him and does the "drunk stagger" and then just falls over 40 yards from my stand! I couldn't be more happy :grin: Not the biggest buck in the woods but the biggest I've shot with a bow, and to do it behind the house! Will post a better picture tomorrow


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

*My Missouri Deer...*

Whacked this one last Wednesday...my biggest to date...


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

korbin said:


> FINALLY! Got it done. Been hunting VERY hard for the last week and for the hours I have put in on two different properties (that in the past have been great) I have hardly seen a thing :dontknow: . I hunted on a friends place this morning until 10:00 and got fed up after freezing my arse off, not seeing anything and quit. Came home and ate some lunch and said forget driving anywhere Im just gonna go sit behind the house (we only own 5.92 acres) So this afternoon I climb up in the stand and see nothing for hours....... again. Then Bam a nice 8 point shows up and walks right under my stand. Perfect double lung shot, he jumps off about 20 yards from where I shot him and does the "drunk stagger" and then just falls over 40 yards from my stand! I couldn't be more happy :grin: Not the biggest buck in the woods but the biggest I've shot with a bow, and to do it behind the house! Will post a better picture tomorrow


Nice buck Korbin! Huge body!! Congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one! private land, lease or outfitter? Just wondering noticed you were from WI



hypo99 said:


> Whacked this one last Wednesday...my biggest to date...


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

Private land...a buddy of a buddy that lets us hunt his 600 private acres...he uses it mostly for turkey hunting and lets us whitetail hunt it....feel very fortunate to be able to hunt it!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

hypo99 said:


> Private land...a buddy of a buddy that lets us hunt his 600 private acres...he uses it mostly for turkey hunting and lets us whitetail hunt it....feel very fortunate to be able to hunt it!


ID SAY! Thats awesome man! Beautiful buck!


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hunted for about two hours after work tonight in lake of the ozarks area, this cold weather has them on their feet. Rattled in 2 nice 8 pointers and watched a small buck pushing a doe


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks...congrats on your deer also...looks like a pig of a body and nice and tall


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

hypo99 said:


> Thanks...congrats on your deer also...looks like a pig of a body and nice and tall


Thank you sir! Ive passed even a little bit bigger in years past but I was ready to take a nice deer this year. Just the way he came in and offered such a perfect clean shot, I couldn't ask for more. It was a great hunt.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

congrats korbin!


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

Just flipped through the last 10 pages, lots of great bucks have hit the ground so far. Congrats to all you guys that were able to put one down! Only 3 more days till all heck breaks loose with rifle season, I hope to see more bow-kills posted soon!


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

korbin said:


> FINALLY! Got it done. Been hunting VERY hard for the last week and for the hours I have put in on two different properties (that in the past have been great) I have hardly seen a thing :dontknow: . I hunted on a friends place this morning until 10:00 and got fed up after freezing my arse off, not seeing anything and quit. Came home and ate some lunch and said forget driving anywhere Im just gonna go sit behind the house (we only own 5.92 acres) So this afternoon I climb up in the stand and see nothing for hours....... again. Then Bam a nice 8 point shows up and walks right under my stand. Perfect double lung shot, he jumps off about 20 yards from where I shot him and does the "drunk stagger" and then just falls over 40 yards from my stand! I couldn't be more happy :grin: Not the biggest buck in the woods but the biggest I've shot with a bow, and to do it behind the house! Will post a better picture tomorrow


Congratulations on a good quick kill on a nice buck.


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats! Great buck man! That's what you call smoked! 





korbin said:


> FINALLY! Got it done. Been hunting VERY hard for the last week and for the hours I have put in on two different properties (that in the past have been great) I have hardly seen a thing :dontknow: . I hunted on a friends place this morning until 10:00 and got fed up after freezing my arse off, not seeing anything and quit. Came home and ate some lunch and said forget driving anywhere Im just gonna go sit behind the house (we only own 5.92 acres) So this afternoon I climb up in the stand and see nothing for hours....... again. Then Bam a nice 8 point shows up and walks right under my stand. Perfect double lung shot, he jumps off about 20 yards from where I shot him and does the "drunk stagger" and then just falls over 40 yards from my stand! I couldn't be more happy :grin: Not the biggest buck in the woods but the biggest I've shot with a bow, and to do it behind the house! Will post a better picture tomorrow


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

have seen zero rutting activity as far as chasing. Does with little ones, bucks feeding together etc. been odd so far.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

great bucks Korbin and Hypo!


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice deer guys! 

BigDeer- It's the same way where I'm at. Have 2 does floatin in camera and have a little one with them.

Leavin work early today to sit this afternoon/evening!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Mbrown2858 said:


> Nice deer guys!
> 
> BigDeer- It's the same way where I'm at. Have 2 does floatin in camera and have a little one with them.
> 
> Leavin work early today to sit this afternoon/evening!


BIL killed a 150" 8 Monday morning and it was with another buck eating acorns. His tarsal glands didn't look darker than normal and he didn't 'stink' of a rutting buck. Just odd in my area maybe or it's one of those years for me...

Good luck Mbrown!


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Had a small 8 doggin' a doe this morning about 730....then nada after that.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

heck I cant even kill a doe! SHooters are few and far between this year. We got hit hard the last 2 years with deer kill. I did have a great encounter with a 115 in tuesday eve nose to nose with my decoy!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Here is a better picture as promised.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

shot this buck last night while sitting on the ground he was following a doe


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on a fine buck, turkeykiller.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on a fine buck, Korbin!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

G2 is like a spear!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome deer!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

my favorite point is the right browtine


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

turkeykiller92 said:


> View attachment 1805291
> 
> shot this buck last night while sitting on the ground he was following a doe


That's a beast! Congrats!


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> BIL killed a 150" 8 Monday morning and it was with another buck eating acorns. His tarsal glands didn't look darker than normal and he didn't 'stink' of a rutting buck. Just odd in my area maybe or it's one of those years for me...
> 
> Good luck Mbrown!



Thanks! I didn't have any luck last night, didn't see a thing.
Prolly won't make it back out until the orange army is done.

Congrats to the other fellas that got some nice bucks!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great buck TurkeyKiller, what part of Mid Mo are you?


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally put something on the ground!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

hunter97 said:


> Finally put something on the ground!


nice looking gobbler!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> Great buck TurkeyKiller, what part of Mid Mo are you?


audrain county. you?


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

my wife has done it again guys! Another first. After the doe she took earlier this season and now this? Her and I are tied up!


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> View attachment 1805291
> 
> shot this buck last night while sitting on the ground he was following a doe


Awesome buck! Strong work my man


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

turkeykiller92 said:


> audrain county. you?


maries


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

korbin said:


> my wife has done it again guys! Another first. After the doe she took earlier this season and now this? Her and I are tied up!


very nice, congrats!


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

Nice bucks!


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Good buddy shot this guy today at 8 am. Great buck!


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

my souvenir from the toughest five day hunt ever! Y'all Missouri guys and gals are tough!!


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

Are the bucks rutting yet?


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

All packed up and on my way south to deer camp.... Crappy weather forecast this weekend but we will see what happens


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Been hunting all week and one word sums it up. Pathetic! Only seen young small bucks and barely any does. I am heading out with the orange army in the morning and maybe with the extra activity in the woods it will be better. Warm temps, full moon and rain sounds like a recipe for slow hunting.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

thelefty41 said:


> Been hunting all week and one word sums it up. Pathetic! Only seen young small bucks and barely any does. I am heading out with the orange army in the morning and maybe with the extra activity in the woods it will be better. Warm temps, full moon and rain sounds like a recipe for slow hunting.


I'm thinking the same thing. I don't think the weekend harvest numbers are gonna be that great. And that is good for us bowhunters!!!!


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Slow for the past two weeks but saw a nice shooter yesterday afternoon. Top it all off my Covert Spec Ops camera just sent me a couple of pics of a super nice droptine buck. Guess I'll have to hope he makes an appearance during rifle season, or come back late season and give it another whirl. Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I finally got my first deer!!! I couldn't be happier!!! Thanks to those who suggested Howell Island as a decent public area around here.... there is a lot of activity on it for sure!

So how it all went down.... Sorry it's so long, but I just love telling the story. I haven't stopped thinking about it ever since.

I had scouted earlier in the season and found a few great spots with a lot of sign. I was able to sit out there once, and had 2 big doe come in to about 35 yards, but not into any decent shooting lanes. I had been talking to a few guys who hunt the island and they all recommended a different area, so I sat there the night of the 12th. I grunted a bit and had a few deer, not sure of sex, tear through at about 100 yards. Nothing other than that.

I went back out the afternoon of the 13th, but instead of sitting where everyone suggested, I went back to where I had done my scouting. I found a good tree with some great shooting lanes 360 degrees around and freshish scat at the base of it and started to climb at about 2:30. But yikes, did it get messy after that. I hung my climber, set out my scent bomb, climbed the tree, screwed in my hooks, and reached over to grab my bowline to pull it up........ and it wasn't there. :embarres: So I had to climb down and attach the bowline. While I was down, I used the opportunity to trim some limbs off a branch to make one of the shooting lanes better.

So I climbed back up, and as I'm about 3 feet from where I wanted to be, I look to my left and see a small 6 about 50 yards off through the trees. I hadn't even pulled up my bow or taken off my backpack :angry:. So I slowly start to pull up my bow and try to get my grunt and binos, but by that time, he had walked about 20 yards and was gone. I did bleat, hoping he would come back, but nothing. So I sit down and get situated. 10 minutes later, here comes a doe on the same trail the 6 came in on. My blood starts pumping and I get ready. She turns off his trail to come straight to me. She gets within 8 yards, hears something, and walks back where she came from. But, something stopped her and started back towards me, but on a different path. I decided I was going to take her as soon as I had the shot so I drew back and waited. She turned broadside at 18 yards, and SMACK!!! I nailed her right in the bread basket. She tore off running through the thicket then I heard a crash and knew she was down for the count. I could have sworn I was shaking so bad the tree was shaking and everyone in the woods could hear my heartbeat.

I could see my TGB nock sticking in the ground where she was standing, so I knew it was a passthrough. I gave her some time, then climbed down, checked the arrow, and started to track. Decent blood trail the whole way, and found her at 60 yards taking a dirt nap. I was so freaking excited. She was a small one, but it was my first, and done all by myself. She sitting at the butcher and I can't wait to get the call and pick it up. Here's some pictures from the adventure.

I nailed her right on the other side of the brush pile in the middle of this picture. I was only 10 feet up.



Picture taken from where she was shot and I found her on the other side of the green patch in the middle of this picture.









These DCA's tipped with Slick Trick Magnum's did a great job. Broke a fletching though.



Finally was able to get some blood on the new truck.



The exit wound.



Thanks for reading and I can't wait to sit out with my other tags waiting for Mr. Bucky!!!!


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

peoriairish said:


> Well, I finally got my first deer!!! I couldn't be happier!!! Thanks to those who suggested Howell Island as a decent public area around here.... there is a lot of activity on it for sure!
> 
> So how it all went down.... Sorry it's so long, but I just love telling the story. I haven't stopped thinking about it ever since.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow great congratulations, I have never tried Howell Island I just assumed it would be overrun with people.


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats! It's an event I will never, ever forget.

Howell Island isn't that crowded at all actually. I was talking to someone who said that it used to be pretty busy a few years ago, but it has really slowed down. There hasn't been more than 10-15 vehicles in the parking lot every time I've gone. The island is huge; 2,700 acres. There are some guys that boat over from Weldon Springs so they can get to the back side of the island easier, but other than that, there is only 1 way onto the island and no motorized vehicles allowed on it. So it's either huffing it on foot a mile or so to get into the good part of the island (it's about 3 miles from the dam onto the island to the furthest corner) or taking your bicycle. That's my plan for next season. Rigging up a cheap cart to my bike so I can ride further in. The effort of the hiking deters a lot of people.


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats man! I'm still waiting to get my first!

I always hear that Howell Island was fairly busy, I'm from St Louis as well.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Attack of the Orange Army today , so here I sit at the computer on a windy , rainy , day waiting for rifle season to end.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

well im part of the "orange army" and after a few does and one small buck this morning and a very slow mid day my dad shot a great 11 point that had been busted up (would of been 13). after helping him drag it out and load it he dropped me back off and i went back to my stand and at 5 i heard something behind me and looked and it was a doe with her tail hanging straight out and with a HUGE buck behind her. i look at the buck through the scope and see MASS and a split G2. then i concentrated on taking a shot at 60 yards i dropped him in his tracks with my thompson icon 308. he is a 14 pointer. will post pics later.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

turkeykiller92 said:


> View attachment 1807537


Great job man! Great buck!


----------



## rynei (Nov 5, 2013)

Very nice, what county are you in? I'm in pike county, my wife took her first deer yesterday, an 8 point buck


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

this pic doesnt show his mass very well i will post better pics later. and take some measurements he should gross in the 170s


----------



## korbin (Oct 18, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> View attachment 1807537


Whao! Nice one!


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn that's awesome! Congrats dude!


----------



## Stokes04 (Aug 4, 2013)

We'll between an all day sit yesterday and a am hunt today I've seen a total of 30 does and one fork horn. Just wondering where the heck my big boys are at!!!


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats about 31 more deer than I saw today. Granted, I only hunted until 11:30 because of the tornado warning. Only in MO will u be chased out of the deer stand by a freakin tornado!


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Was planning on sitting in the morning, but with all the rain today here and up north, I'm thinking the bridge to the island may be submerged for a bit. I'll sit a full day Tuesday. I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

My forecast is 6mph WNW winds and 37 degrees in the morning. I will be sitting next to a freshly cut corn field with fingers crossed. The last couple of weeks have been tough!


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

SSLegacy said:


> My forecast is 6mph WNW winds and 37 degrees in the morning. I will be sitting next to a freshly cut corn field with fingers crossed. The last couple of weeks have been tough!


My forecast exactly. Im gonna be in a creek bottom on the main travel corridor on our farm. Hoping to see my first shooter of the year. Taking my climber and sitting all day if need be.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

here is better pics of my buck from last night!


----------



## adamfigge (Jan 21, 2005)

That dude is a stud, and your dads is nice as well. congrats on a great deer!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

he green scores around 174.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Been a tough season for me so far. Haven't been able to get out very much, and when I've gone, encounters were few. 
Broke-out the 30-06 for the weekend to try and put one in the freezer.
Conditions were tough!
When this guy showed up Sunday evening, I didn't hesitate.
I didn't make a great shot (I got caught out it the open, and had to turn and shoot offhand), but he went down in his tracks.
He's an 8 point with a big body. We estimated about 180lbs live weight.
Not the biggest I've seen in the area, but I'm happy with him.


----------



## redbirdsfan44 (Jul 22, 2012)

I arrowed this guy last Tuesday morning 11-12-13 in Laclede County. My biggest buck ever. He didn't even make it 50 yards after he took a rage to the cage at 12 yards. I'm going to post another thread with the story if anybody is interested. Deer movement was slow today. It could have something to do with the amount of pressure from rifle hunting in the area I hunt but I can't do anything about it except for get out there and keep hunting hard.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## SteveMH (Aug 25, 2006)

Monster 8 was shot in Albany, Mo. Anyone have a link to it?


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Bump... Been working all week. What kind of activity are you guys seeing?


----------



## redbirdsfan44 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anybody go out this morning. I figured this cold front would have them up and moving. I'm stuck in class all day then have to work but I'm going to hit the woods in the morning


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Wish I could've gotten out today but I will be in the stand tomorrow morning. I hate having to wear orange while bow hunting but I'd hate staying home more.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

View attachment 1811912
Scored on this 10 point Monday the 11th.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll be out tomorrow. Perfect nw wind. Should be a good sit!


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

deer310sg said:


> View attachment 1811912
> Scored on this 10 point Monday the 11th.


Congrats! 
He is a bruiser!


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

As of the end of rifle season the total deer harvest in my county is down almost 42% over last year. Congrats to everyone that got a deer, this year was double tough.


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

Now that rifle season is over, what kind of activity are you guys seeing? I haven't been in the woods since the rifle opener. Planning on hunting tomorrow in SEMO. Congrats to everyone who scored so far!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Same here, haven't been out in over a week. May try it in the morning.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been out a couple times since archery opened again. Saw a dandy 10 Wednesday evening by himself and only mildly interested in some light grunting. Saw about 10 does today, no bucks. 
I think the rut is winding down. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Mbrown2858 said:


> Congrats man! I'm still waiting to get my first!
> 
> I always hear that Howell Island was fairly busy, I'm from St Louis as well.


Howell Island does get a little busy, but the island is huge, close to three thousand acres. It's not too hard to get away from everyone.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone ever hunt Reform in Fulton? I hear it is a nice place.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

mustangracer said:


> Anyone ever hunt Reform in Fulton? I hear it is a nice place.


Reform is a very nice place, bow only but with that it brings a lot of people out of state and gets hit pretty hard. Big bucks can be found there and there is plenty of room for everyone though.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

A buddy wants me to ride along w him around Kirksville mizz .public land. Anyone aroujd this area ?


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, this thread got quiet.
I've heard rumors of a monster 10 running around in my area, but haven't laid eyes on him yet.
I did get this pic on my trail cam the other day. I don't know if it's him or not (can't see his rack), but he's a tank!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

MonsterMadness said:


> Reform is a very nice place, bow only but with that it brings a lot of people out of state and gets hit pretty hard. Big bucks can be found there and there is plenty of room for everyone though.


I will be one of those out of staters turning over every leaf for the rifle season refugee's at reform this weekend. Sleet ice and snow!!!


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome! Keep us posted! I really wanna go check that place out someday.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Pig_Pen said:


> I will be one of those out of staters turning over every leaf for the rifle season refugee's at reform this weekend. Sleet ice and snow!!!


Well good luck! Later this week it's suppose to get nasty and should get the deer moving as you seem like you know that already as you mentioned snow and sleet in your post. Not sure how busy reform gets after rifle season, I only know it gets pressured mid October throughout gun season. Again, good luck!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I may purchase my tags and try a few one or two day trips from Kansas.

I wish for good fortune on all those still hunting.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

zap said:


> I may purchase my tags and try a few one or two day trips from Kansas.
> 
> I wish for good fortune on all those still hunting.


Good luck Zap, if you make it over the line. 

Well, good luck on your side of the line, too.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, brother.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

I am considering loading up tomorrow after work and hitting a 500 ac corn field that hasn't hardly been touched all season. It was cut about two weeks ago and was rifle hunted by a relative of the land owner with no luck. I don't have a stand set for a north wind, but am thinking about getting in right at daylight and glassing. It would be an easy north wind sit, just trying to decide if I should justify a 3 hour drive. No pics, no cam out. But I did find a monstrous set of tracks in late September. Just trying to get motivated. This season has sucked.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Three hours is a long drive.
But you wont kill anything if you stay home.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

zap said:


> Three hours is a long drive.
> But you wont kill anything if you stay home.


No joke. I have only got to sit about 8 days, and have seen six deer. If you saw the ground I was hunting, you'd swear it would be swarming with deer. But there has been very little sign, I'm not sure if it was hammered with EHD. This field though was different than the rest. Full of sign, and in a spot that seems that it would not get much pressure. I don't know, I'll decide when I leave the office tomorrow.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck if you go.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Well its been another slow weekend. I have yet to see a deer while hunting.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

I want to hunt but don't have good enough cold weather gear to make a decent go of it.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Headed out this afternoon. With snow on ground, could be an interesting sit.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

mustangracer said:


> I want to hunt but don't have good enough cold weather gear to make a decent go of it.


In the same boat as you, my friend! That and the 12 inches of snow to navigate through...


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

Wish I had some standing row crop or some turnips. First year I haven't for a while and it's the coldest start to winter we've had in a long time. Go figure


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Couple questions for y'all. These are due to being new to the state and unsure of the regulations.

1. I was reading the MDC reg book recently and was reminded of the point limit. Is it really true that it is unlawful to shoot anything that doesn't have at least 4 points on one side? You can't shoot a 6 point or fork at all? Just seem very limiting to me.

2. Is sitting at the base of a tree legal on public ground? I'm not too keen on using my climber after an ice storm, but want to get out and hunt at that time. I've heard differing thoughts on this but all from guys in IL.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

peoriairish said:


> Couple questions for y'all. These are due to being new to the state and unsure of the regulations.
> 
> 1. I was reading the MDC reg book recently and was reminded of the point limit. Is it really true that it is unlawful to shoot anything that doesn't have at least 4 points on one side? You can't shoot a 6 point or fork at all? Just seem very limiting to me.
> 
> ...


1. Yes. If you are hunting in an antler restriction county, the the buck must have at least 4 points of 1 inch or longer on at least one side. If one side has 4 points, it doesn't matter how many points the other side has. The main beam counts as a point. 

2. No problem sitting on the ground on public land.


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cold weather has them on their feet... if you have any food source hunt it!!!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> Cold weather has them on their feet... if you have any food source hunt it!!!


Morning, mid-day or evening hunt in these conditions? Anyone had any luck/experience with it?


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I rode out the cold weather this past weekend and they were hugging the food pretty steady. Most of the movement was well after day break, 9-12 and they were bedded/tucked/moving around within 50 yards of the food source. 

I watched several small groups of deer bed, get up to munch a bit, bed, get back up and bed down again all within 50 yards of a cut corn field for nearly 3 hours. As luck would have it, I happen to be sitting in the bottom waiting for them to come down and bed in the thick stuff with no hopes of getting up there without being busted (wind or sight). All of this on public land though. 

Public land + frigid temps = empty parking lots!!


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone seeing any buck activity at all? Not seeing much of anything here. Not even does :sad:


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

I won't be able to get out again until after Christmas


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Slow around my area too.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

WUD DUK said:


> Anyone seeing any buck activity at all? Not seeing much of anything here. Not even does :sad:


I shot a small buck yesterday evening. Quite a bit of activity, but it is right before dark...


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheers, my Missouri brothers, and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

archerynut01 said:


> Cheers, my Missouri brothers, and Merry Christmas!!!


Same to you!! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's my 2013 8 pt. dink. I wish I had let him walk but it all happened so fast. This buck and another ran in on me and I bet from the time I saw him until he was dead was less than 10 seconds. I think he would have been a good one in a couple of years. 15 yard shot, quartering towards me. 419 grain arrow upper 280's, Slick Trick Mag. You can see the entry hole between the neck and shoulder, just below the chin on right side and exited out of the left side behind the ribs. Fletching kept arrow from passing through initially but fell out after he ran about 30 yards. Deer expired within 75 yards as lungs, liver and diaphragm were penetrated. Skull is buried in the yard so I can do my own Euro mount on him. I hope I can get out a couple of times before season ends.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's another with a better pic of entry.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

redcarpet said:


> View attachment 1836883
> Here's another with a better pic of entry.


:thumbs_up


----------

